# Growing Up in Southern Maryland



## BakeMyFish

Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Wasn't in SoMd.  good ole PG County, Hillcrest Hgts.


----------



## toppick08

The old St. Mary's Hospital......then here in town...


----------



## MrX

I was homeless...but only cause i wasnt born yet.


----------



## BakeMyFish

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Wasn't in SoMd.  good ole PG County, Hillcrest Hgts.



I was in PG County all my life.  Worked all over.  Marlow Heights.  Did you know the Scribners?


----------



## BakeMyFish

MrX said:


> I was homeless...but only cause i wasnt born yet.




I guess that's better than being homeless now.


----------



## Dupontster

Chit, I was a teenager in the 60's..Very very young teenager...


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> Chit, I was a teenager in the 60's..Very very young teenager...



You were two years older than me.  I graduated from Central in '68.


----------



## Dupontster

BakeMyFish said:


> You were two years older than me.  I graduated from Central in '68.



You young whippersnapper you....


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> You young whippersnapper you....




Funny how fast that changed.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BakeMyFish said:


> I was in PG County all my life.  Worked all over.  Marlow Heights.  Did you know the Scribners?



Ricky?


----------



## BakeMyFish

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Ricky?



That was one of the Scribners.  Played against a couple of them in sports.  Capitol Heights Seat Pleasant Boys Club.  They were in Hillcrest Heights.  maybe Silver Hill.


----------



## otter

Huh? I am not a bum. I'm a jerk. I once had wealth, power, and the love of a beautiful woman. Now I only have two things: my friends and... uh... my thermos. Huh? My story? Okay. It was never easy for me. I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi.


----------



## Bubbaj47

I spent the 60's in good old LaPlata. Attended Archbishop Neale High and Graduated in 1966.


----------



## Nupe2

otter said:


> Huh? I am not a bum. I'm a jerk. I once had wealth, power, and the love of a beautiful woman. Now I only have two things: my friends and... uh... my thermos. Huh? My story? Okay. It was never easy for me. I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi.



Navin Johnson?  Is that you?


----------



## otter

Nupe2 said:


> Navin Johnson?  Is that you?


----------



## Dupontster

Bubbaj47 said:


> I spent the 60's in good old LaPlata. Attended Archbishop Neale High and Graduated in 1966.



Hey Bubba, I graduated in 66 too...


----------



## Nupe2

60s in DC.  Our Lady Queen of Peace Elementary School and Graduated from Bishop McNamara in '72.  Go Mustangs!


----------



## BakeMyFish

Nupe2 said:


> 60s in DC.  Our Lady Queen of Peace Elementary School and Graduated from Bishop McNamara in '72.  Go Mustangs!



Did you guys ever hook up with LaReine?


----------



## otter

BakeMyFish said:


> Did you guys ever hook up with LaReine?



 Hooked with alot of those wonderful gals from Elizabeth Seaton in the 60s/70s..


----------



## buttercupp

otter said:


> Huh? I am not a bum. I'm a jerk. I once had wealth, power, and the love of a beautiful woman. Now I only have two things: my friends and... uh... my thermos. Huh? My story? Okay. It was never easy for me. I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi.



One of the best movies ever made. (He hates these cans.)


----------



## outlawrc

toppick08 said:


> The old St. Mary's Hospital......then here in town...



I was born in St Mary's hospital in 1966, however it was St. Mary's hospital in Long Beach, Ca. funy how I started in a St. Mary's and nded up in a St. Mary's on the opposite side of the country.
 I don't think they made the Chuck t's that small though.
What is banlon?


----------



## buttercupp

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Wasn't in SoMd.  good ole PG County, Hillcrest Hgts.



I grew up in Clinton and I moved to good ole St. Marys in 84.


----------



## outlawrc

otter said:


> Huh? I am not a bum. I'm a jerk. I once had wealth, power, and the love of a beautiful woman. Now I only have two things: my friends and... uh... my thermos. Huh? My story? Okay. It was never easy for me. I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi.



Steve Martin:shrug:


----------



## buttercupp

outlawrc said:


> Steve Martin:shrug:


----------



## JimW711

*grew up in PG also*



otter said:


> Huh? I am not a bum. I'm a jerk. I once had wealth, power, and the love of a beautiful woman. Now I only have two things: my friends and... uh... my thermos. Huh? My story? Okay. It was never easy for me. I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi.



The new phone books are here!!! The new phone books are here!!!


I grew up in the Oxon Hill/Fort Washington area and graduated from Oxon Hill in 69.  Oh how nice it was to lay on the grass at the Fort, listen to the 23 minute version of Get Ready by Rare Earth, and get buzzed on 16oz. Budweiser.

Ahhhhhh.. to my youth....


----------



## Bay_Kat

Marlow Heights, which became Temple Hills for some unknown reason in the early to mid '80s.


----------



## buttercupp

JimW711 said:


> The new phone books are here!!! The new phone books are here!!!
> 
> 
> I grew up in the Oxon Hill/Fort Washington area and graduated from Oxon Hill in 69.  Oh how nice it was to lay on the grass at the Fort, listen to the 23 minute version of Get Ready by Rare Earth, and get buzzed on 16oz. Budweiser.
> 
> Ahhhhhh.. to my youth....



Yup. The Fort was the place to go when you skipped.


----------



## ImnoMensa

buttercupp said:


> Yup. The Fort was the place to go when you skipped.



I am a product of the 50's, We wore Engineer boots and Jeans rolled up. A shirt with the collar turned up. Elvis style. Girls wore 15 or 20 crenolines, and  two-tone shoes, or penny loafers.

Went to Maggie Brent when it was a High School and had Blinks  for the Principle.


----------



## otter

JimW711 said:


> I grew up in the Oxon Hill/Fort Washington area and graduated from Oxon Hill in 69.  Oh how nice it was to lay on the grass at the Fort, listen to the 23 minute version of Get Ready by Rare Earth, and get buzzed on 16oz. Budweiser.
> 
> Ahhhhhh.. to my youth....



DuVal, 71...Went to the zoo quite a bit and knew all the folks there, of course we had to share our Colt 45s.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Bay_Kat said:


> Marlow Heights, which became Temple Hills for some unknown reason in the early to mid '80s.


I drove a cab in Marlow Heights when I was going to college.  Loved Steak in a Sack.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Love me some Don Albertos steak subs. The best I've ever had.


----------



## MargeInCharge

ImnoMensa said:


> I am a product of the 50's, We wore Engineer boots and Jeans rolled up. A shirt with the collar turned up. Elvis style. Girls wore 15 or 20 crenolines, and  two-tone shoes, or penny loafers.
> 
> Went to Maggie Brent when it was a High School and had Blinks  for the Principle.



My mother graduated from Margaret Brent in '60.  I have my mom's highschool ring, with its big ole ruby in it.  She told me she paid $16.50 for it, with her 25 cents per hour babysitting money


----------



## belvak

otter said:


> Huh? I am not a bum. I'm a jerk. I once had wealth, power, and the love of a beautiful woman. Now I only have two things: my friends and... uh... my thermos. Huh? My story? Okay. It was never easy for me. I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi.







JimW711 said:


> I grew up in the *Oxon Hill/Fort Washington area and graduated from Oxon Hill in 69.*



I grew up in the same area, but graduated from Friendly in 78. We used to hit the Fort too.



Bay_Kat said:


> Marlow Heights, which became Temple Hills for some unknown reason in the early to mid '80s.



My parents never moved and we went from Camp Springs to Oxon Hill to Fort Washington. The last two changes were during my 18 years at home! 



Bay_Kat said:


> Love me some Don Albertos steak subs. The best I've ever had.



Regina's and Oscar's!!  Oh, and Port of Italy and Little Italy!

My Mom still has a picture on her wall that was taken in the trailer in the Marlow Heights Shopping Center of Me, my Brother, and Sister on Santa's lap. Think I was about 4.  Great times and great memories!! After I got married, we lived in Heather Hill Apartments for a while and ended up in Morningside before moving down here.


----------



## sux2b44

I also DID NOT grow up in Southern Maryland.  I grew up in PG County and went to Surrattsville Junior/High School.  I am proud to say I am from Cli'en.  I am not going to tell anyone on this forum when I graduated or how old I am.  I am still 29 for as long as I can hold on to it.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Port of Italy!!!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

belvak said:


> I grew up in the same area, but graduated from Friendly in 78. We used to hit the Fort too.
> 
> 
> 
> My parents never moved and we went from Camp Springs to Oxon Hill to Fort Washington. The last two changes were during my 18 years at home!
> 
> 
> 
> Regina's and Oscar's!!  Oh, and Port of Italy and Little Italy!
> 
> My Mom still has a picture on her wall that was taken in the trailer in the Marlow Heights Shopping Center of Me, my Brother, and Sister on Santa's lap. Think I was about 4.  Great times and great memories!! After I got married, we lived in Heather Hill Apartments for a while and ended up in Morningside before moving down here.



My parents used to go to Giovani's.  I can still remember the smell of that place. Playing pool and pin ball machines while they sat at the bar.


----------



## sux2b44

belvak said:


> I grew up in the same area, but graduated from Friendly in 78. We used to hit the Fort too.
> 
> 
> 
> My parents never moved and we went from Camp Springs to Oxon Hill to Fort Washington. The last two changes were during my 18 years at home!
> 
> 
> 
> Regina's and Oscar's!!  Oh, and Port of Italy and Little Italy!
> 
> My Mom still has a picture on her wall that was taken in the trailer in the Marlow Heights Shopping Center of Me, my Brother, and Sister on Santa's lap. Think I was about 4.  Great times and great memories!! After I got married, we lived in Heather Hill Apartments for a while and ended up in Morningside before moving down here.




The old Regina's on Allentown Way not the newer one.  Oscar's had the best fries!!!  And you could get a pitcher of beer no matter how old you were!!!!


----------



## BakeMyFish

sux2b44 said:


> I also DID NOT grow up in Southern Maryland.  I grew up in PG County and went to Surrattsville Jr and High School.  I am proud to say I am from Cli'en.  I am not going to tell anyone on this forum when I graduated or how old I am.  I am still 29 for as long as I can hold on to it.




Surrattsville High was our biggest competition in Baseball.  It was always Central and Surrattsville playing for the AB Championship.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Anybody remember the China Sea in Suitland?


----------



## Bay_Kat

Anyone remember FunFair in Iverson Mall?  That was *THE* place to hang out.


----------



## otter

sux2b44 said:


> I also DID NOT grow up in Southern Maryland.  I grew up in PG County and went to Surrattsville Jr and High School.  I am proud to say I am from Cli'en.  I am not going to tell anyone on this forum when I graduated or how old I am.  I am still 29 for as long as I can hold on to it.



I remember how cute you were as homecoming queen when I was in 2nd grade in 1960...


----------



## BakeMyFish

Whenever I get in the Marlow Heights area, I try to eat at Arthur Treacher's.  there are only a couple left.  That one is owned by Koreans.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Bay_Kat said:


> Anyone remember FunFair in Iverson Mall?  That was *THE* place to hang out.



I sold shoes at Baker's in Iverson Mall in 1967.


----------



## sux2b44

otter said:


> I remember how cute you were as homecoming queen when I was in 2nd grade in 1960...



Would never be a homecoming queen!! It wasn't the way I rolled.  I was too busy making my parents lives miserable.


----------



## Bay_Kat

BakeMyFish said:


> Whenever I get in the Marlow Heights area, I try to eat at Arthur Treacher's.  there are only a couple left.  That one is owned by Koreans.



It's still there??? I used to love the chicken sandwich with the french dressing.  I love the fish and chips, but something about that chicken sandwich.


----------



## sux2b44

June Ree (sp) Karate - Nobody Bodders Me!!  Nobody Bodders Me Eader!!!  

The bowling alley in Marlow Heights!!!  
The Red Barn????  
Waxie Maxies in Iverson Mall 
Spencer's in Iverson Mall that had the "secret" back room for the head shop.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Still there.  The only one in MD.  I always get the fish and chips.  They have pieces of chicken, but I'm not sure about the sandwich.


----------



## toppick08

sux2b44 said:


> *June Ree (sp) Karate - Nobody Bodders Me!!  Nobody Bodders Me Eader!!!  *
> The bowling alley in Marlow Heights!!!
> The Red Barn????
> Waxie Maxies in Iverson Mall
> Spencer's in Iverson Mall that had the "secret" back room for the head shop.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Next time I'm there, I'll take a picture with my phone and post it.


----------



## JimW711

*Port of Italy*



BakeMyFish said:


> Port of Italy!!!!




LOL.... My brother was a Maryland State Trooper stationed out of Forestville and knew 2 of the 3 guys that owned that place.  He'd get a poker game going a they would sometimes be there.  One of those guys was a real trip.  I can't remember his name, but he later broke away from the partnership and opened a restaurant on Central Avenue just inside the Beltway to try and get business from the Cap. Centre.  Unfortunately, it failed.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh.. the memories.  Soon a time will come that I would remember my name.


----------



## BakeMyFish

toppick08 said:


>


I was a janitor at the Bowling Alley for a few days.  It's still there.  The Red Barn is closed. I worked at the one in Coral Hills.  If you get some time to check out my Blog, I have posts on working at Red Barn and driving a cab in Marlow Heights.  Kind of funny.


----------



## Bay_Kat

sux2b44 said:


> June Ree (sp) Karate - Nobody Bodders Me!!  Nobody Bodders Me Eader!!!
> 
> The bowling alley in Marlow Heights!!!
> The Red Barn????
> Waxie Maxies in Iverson Mall
> Spencer's in Iverson Mall that had the "secret" back room for the head shop.



The bowling alley in Marlow Heights holds very special memories for me and that's all I'll say about that.


----------



## camily

Nupe2 said:


> 60s in DC.  Our Lady Queen of Peace Elementary School and Graduated from Bishop McNamara in '72.  Go Mustangs!



Know any of the Piazza boys?


----------



## otter

Bay_Kat said:


> The bowling alley in Marlow Heights holds very special memories for me and that's all I'll say about that.



Spent tons of time at Suitland Bowl(ducks), even tho I wasn't from the area.


----------



## buttercupp

sux2b44 said:


> I also DID NOT grow up in Southern Maryland.  I grew up in PG County and went to Surrattsville Junior/High School.  I am proud to say I am from Cli'en.  I am not going to tell anyone on this forum when I graduated or how old I am.  I am still 29 for as long as I can hold on to it.



OMG. I went to Surrattsville Junior/High. I lived just behind the Junior High School. I not 29, but I would like to be.


----------



## camily

Marlow Heights 60s and 70s


----------



## toppick08

otter said:


> Spent tons of time at Suitland Bowl(ducks), even tho I wasn't from the area.



Lord, do I miss duckpins....


----------



## sux2b44

I remember the Chinese Place in Coral Hills.  It had a moose head with a bra hanging off of it. My bartender (I managed Tully's in Waldorf) worked there as a part-timer. 

There was also a restaurant in Coral Hills that served everything family style??  I cant remember the name, but it was in an old house.

Michelle's night club????

The Yellow Submarine - made really good subs!!!!

Ames Department Store????

Woolco Depatment Store?????

Mamouth Mart in Waldorf???

Ponderosa on Allentown Road???


----------



## JimW711

*Soft ice cream??????*

how about *Hovermales* off Rte. 210 right there by that dive bar Mac & Jim's?  It used to be called Sunnybrook back in the blood & guts days.  That place still serves the best soft ice cream cone, and the banana splits are off the hook.


----------



## camily

My parents owned the Sunoco station on Suitland Rd. (across from the 7-11) for years.
Dad graduated Suitland high in '69 and mom went to St. Cecilia's. Most of our boy cousins went to McNamara.


----------



## otter

Who remembers Oakland Inn?


----------



## BakeMyFish

sux2b44 said:


> I remember the Chinese Place in Coral Hills.  It had a moose head with a bra hanging off of it. My bartender (I managed Tully's in Waldorf) worked there as a part-timer.
> 
> There was also a restaurant in Coral Hills that served everything family style??  I cant remember the name, but it was in an old house.
> 
> Michelle's night club????
> 
> The Yellow Submarine - made really good subs!!!!
> 
> Ames Department Store????
> 
> Woolco Depatment Store?????
> 
> Mamouth Mart in Waldorf???
> 
> Ponderosa on Allentown Road???



Chinese Place across from Hillside Drive-in


----------



## BakeMyFish

otter said:


> Who remembers Oakland Inn?




Oakland Inn is still there


----------



## camily

Anyone ever go to Dino's?


----------



## BakeMyFish

camily said:


> My parents owned the Sunoco station on Suitland Rd. (across from the 7-11) for years.
> Dad graduated Suitland high in '69 and mom went to St. Cecilia's. Most of our boy cousins went to McNamara.




Did your dad know Jackie Lambert?  he graduated in 68 from Suiltand.  Pitched for the baseball team.  Billy Winters, too.


----------



## JimW711

*ask your Dad*



camily said:


> My parents owned the Sunoco station on Suitland Rd. (across from the 7-11) for years.
> Dad graduated Suitland high in '69 and mom went to St. Cecilia's. Most of our boy cousins went to McNamara.



If your Dad graduated from Suitland in 69, ask him if he remebers a "really" big girl that went there by the name or Margie Cheshire?  I mean she was H U G E!!


----------



## Bay_Kat

otter said:


> Who remembers Oakland Inn?



I do, I do.  Family style dining at it's best.  I think it's now a funeral home?  Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## BakeMyFish

camily said:


> Anyone ever go to Dino's?



I ate at Dino's for my 9th Grade Prom.


----------



## Bay_Kat

BakeMyFish said:


> Oakland Inn is still there



I don't think so.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Bay_Kat said:


> I don't think so.



You're right.  It is another place.  The Oakland Inn closed.  I'm thinking of the place in District Heights.


----------



## papoose

*Drive ins*



BakeMyFish said:


> Chinese Place across from Hillside Drive-in



you all are bringing back memories...grew up in Piscataway.  Remember the drive ins? ABC and Super Chief was it?


----------



## BakeMyFish

papoose said:


> you all are bringing back memories...grew up in Piscataway.  Remember the drive ins? ABC and Super Chief was it?



I loved those Drive-ins.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Drive-ins.com - Welcome to Drive-ins.com

If you click on the link, go to Maryland Drive-ins.


----------



## Old Timer

otter said:


> Who remembers Oakland Inn?



That's where we always went for special occassions.  I remember getting my first steak there!  My mother wanted me to share hers, but the neighbor said I could get my own.  I think my mother kicked her leg hard enough to bruise it!  For a while a place in La Plata (I think it was called Papillon's at the time - Johnny Boys now) served Oakland Inn style meals.  I finally learned how to make the carrots they used to make!

I grew up in Waldorf, going to Iverson Mall was a big deal because Waldorf didn't have anywhere to shop then.  I have one of those Santa in the trailer pictures too!

My brothers went to Bishop McNamara, so I spent a lot of time up near Penn Mar (Horn & Horn, Kresgees (sp?) and JC Penny) when my mother drove the carpool.


----------



## Bay_Kat

BakeMyFish said:


> You're right.  It is another place.  The Oakland Inn closed.  I'm thinking of the place in District Heights.



I went to a wake there last summer, I'm pretty sure it's a funeral home.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Bay_Kat said:


> I went to a wake there last summer, I'm pretty sure it's a funeral home.



You are right.  I can't think of the name of the old restaurant that is still open on Marlboro Pike in District Heights.  it was around when the Oakland Inn was.  Remember Burger Shack on Marlboro Pike near Hillside drive-in?


----------



## otter

Bay_Kat said:


> I went to a wake there last summer, I'm pretty sure it's a funeral home.



Was it country style?


----------



## Bay_Kat

It's now called Pope's Funeral home, but I did eat there when it was Oakland Inn way back in about 88 or so.


----------



## homedepot20

Born in Leonardtown at the OLD hospital, Lived at foxes point on Breton Bay and attended Leonardtown Elem  64- to 69 before moving to PG county.


----------



## JimW711

*Piscataway??*



papoose said:


> you all are bringing back memories...grew up in Piscataway.  Remember the drive ins? ABC and Super Chief was it?



Piscataway as in Piscataway Road in the Clinton area?  Or Piscataway Drive off Old Fort Road??


----------



## BakeMyFish

Well, I'll see you guys around.  This was fun.  You can relive a lot of those memories on my Blog.  The sidebar has links to a bunch of stuff.  Just click on the pictures, and you'll go there.  Red Barn, Drive-Ins, Little Tavern, etc.

Also, the Marlow Heights link is a site run by Chuck Fraley.  Just click on the Marlow Heights sign.  He's a really good guy who organizes get-togethers.  I met a bunch of people at Steak in a Sack on the 2nd of August.  He put that together.

I have to leave for now.  Have to finish up some stuff for work.

Have a nice night.


----------



## Bay_Kat

otter said:


> Was it country style?



I guess you could say that.


----------



## papoose

*Piscataway...*



JimW711 said:


> Piscataway as in Piscataway Road in the Clinton area?  Or Piscataway Drive off Old Fort Road??



I actually lived on Livingston Rd where 223 came in...by the beauty parlor that was the purple house, lol


----------



## Bay_Kat

BakeMyFish said:


> You are right.  I can't think of the name of the old restaurant that is still open on Marlboro Pike in District Heights.  it was around when the Oakland Inn was.  Remember Burger Shack on Marlboro Pike near Hillside drive-in?



I think I went to that drive in once or twice, but we always seemed to go to ABC Drive In on Indian Head Highway.  I remember one time a car pulled in and about 5 people got out of the trunk. I was like 9 so this was the most hilarious thing to me.


----------



## camily

BakeMyFish said:


> Did your dad know Jackie Lambert?  he graduated in 68 from Suiltand.  Pitched for the baseball team.  Billy Winters, too.





JimW711 said:


> If your Dad graduated from Suitland in 69, ask him if he remebers a "really" big girl that went there by the name or Margie Cheshire?  I mean she was H U G E!!



Unfortunately my dad, Bill (Billy) Allen died 5 years ago. The names don't mean anything to my mom. My uncles and aunts went there too though. Galeano's, Allen's, Lance's and Piazza's.


----------



## JimW711

*the Beauty Parlor??*



papoose said:


> I actually lived on Livingston Rd where 223 came in...by the beauty parlor that was the purple house, lol



That was Mrs. Bower's place.... she used to do my Mom's hair.  Her husband was a Capitol Hill Police Inspector!!!!!!!!!!!

I went to Eugene Burroughs when it first opened.  I know that area well.


----------



## JimW711

*sorry*



camily said:


> Unfortunately my dad, Bill (Billy) Allen died 5 years ago. The names don't mean anything to my mom. My uncles and aunts went there too though. Galeano's, Allen's, Lance's and Piazza's.



Sorry to hear that.  Since I graduated from Oxon Hill the same year, your Dad had to be about my age.


----------



## papoose

*Burroughs?*



JimW711 said:


> That was Mrs. Bower's place.... she used to do my Mom's hair.  He husband was a Capitol Hill Police Inspector!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I went to Eugene Burroughs when it first opened.  I know that area well.



yes, Hunni (sp?) Bowers...they lived on Taylor Ave I believe.  She used to do my mother's hair too, lol.  We lived across the street...went to Ferguson, Burroughs and Gwynn Park Senior (after they rezoned if I recall correctly).


----------



## atrusomder

heck I wasn't born yet, but my parents grew up on piscataway road, across from the airfield


----------



## JimW711

*you're correct!!*



papoose said:


> yes, Hunni (sp?) Bowers...they lived on Taylor Ave I believe.  She used to do my mother's hair too, lol.  We lived across the street...went to Ferguson, Burroughs and Gwynn Park Senior (after they rezoned if I recall correctly).



That's right, But if I remember correctly, I think they may have lived on Taylor Court off Taylor Avenue.  There was a VFW on Livingston Road up from where the Super Chief Drive-In used to be and my Dad was a member there as was Mr. Bowers.

I went to Fort Washington Forest Elementary (4th thru 6th grades), then to Burroughs when it first opened (7th thru 9th), and then to Oxon Hill.  I knew a bunch of kids that lived there in that neighborhood.


----------



## atrusomder

Old Timer said:


> I grew up in Waldorf, going to Iverson Mall was a big deal because Waldorf didn't have anywhere to shop then.



 I remember momma taking me there( to Iverson Mall) to get my sassoon, Gitano and Jordache jeans for school....
ohhh,,ohhhh and my L.A. Gear shoes


----------



## Bay_Kat

I remember the old Hechinger's on Branch Ave. going south. It had those strange red things facing Branch Ave. It was something else before it was Hechinger's.  Does anyone remember what it was?


----------



## Bay_Kat

atrusomder said:


> I remember momma taking me there( to Iverson Mall) to get my sassoon, Gitano and Jordache jeans for school....
> ohhh,,ohhhh and my L.A. Gear shoes



I would make a special trip into Delaware when we went to OC for vacation and get mine.  We stayed on Fenwick Island and could walk to Delaware for some tax free school shopping.


----------



## papoose

*pool on Taylor?*



JimW711 said:


> That's right, But if I remember correctly, I think they may have lived on Taylor Court off Taylor Avenue.  There was a VFW on Livingston Road up from where the Super Chief Drive-In used to be and my Dad was a member there as was Mr. Bowers.
> 
> I went to Fort Washington Forest Elementary (4th thru 6th grades), then to Burroughs when it first opened (7th thru 9th), and then to Oxon Hill.  I knew a bunch of kids that lived there in that neighborhood.



Wasn't there a pool on Taylor?  That's where several of my closest friends lived.  I met them at Burroughs but I don't remember when Burroughs opened. I went there in 73-75 maybe?


----------



## chrissyhh

atrusomder said:


> I remember momma taking me there( to Iverson Mall) to get my sassoon, Gitano and Jordache jeans for school....
> ohhh,,ohhhh and my L.A. Gear shoes



Me too, thats where my Mom always took us.  Do you remember the Chinese Rest. that was down stairs by the overpass? I think is was called Pagoda 7, they had the best Chinese food, and we always got "special drinks" there with fancy umbrellas.


----------



## atrusomder

oh yeah and what about the old Zayre's. I remember going there to get x-mas gifts.
And the old Bradley's too..

I know a little  being the thread was talking about the 60's..


----------



## papoose

atrusomder said:


> oh yeah and what about the old Zayre's. I remember going there to get x-mas gifts.
> And the old Bradley's too..
> 
> I know a little  being the thread was talking about the 60's..



was the Zayre's in Allentown Mall?  I seem to recall a Chesapeake Bay Seafood House and something else across from it. Another food place but I cannot remember the name of it.


----------



## Bay_Kat

papoose said:


> was the Zayre's in Allentown Mall?  I seem to recall a Chesapeake Bay Seafood House and something else across from it. Another food place but I cannot remember the name of it.



I remember the Chesapeake Bay Seafood House.  I ate there many times. I remember Bradleys and thinking those funny things outside looked like giant finger nails.


----------



## atrusomder

we only got chesapeake bay once a year and that was our birthday dinner.


----------



## chrissyhh

How about MEMCO? My mom used to shop there alot.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Old Timer said:


> I grew up in Waldorf, going to Iverson Mall was a big deal because Waldorf didn't have anywhere to shop then.  I have one of those Santa in the trailer pictures too!
> My brothers went to Bishop McNamara, so I spent a lot of time up near Penn Mar (Horn & Horn, Kresgees (sp?) and JC Penny) when my mother drove the carpool.


Do you have any pictures of MRS Santa Clause from that trailer? My Mom was Mrs Santa from @1962-1966 and my uncles owned both barber shops in Hillcrest & Marlow Hts.
I also went to McNamara. Who are your brothers? I graduated in 1972.


----------



## unixpirate

BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?



Cali, going back to Cali!


----------



## camily

chrissyhh said:


> How about MEMCO? My mom used to shop there alot.



Memco was the "fingernail" place before it was Bradley's I think.


----------



## camily

atrusomder said:


> I remember momma taking me there( to Iverson Mall) to get my sassoon, Gitano and Jordache jeans for school....
> ohhh,,ohhhh and my L.A. Gear shoes



I used to get mine at the Burlington coat Factory across from Forrestville mall.


----------



## leonardtowngal

otter said:


> Who remembers Oakland Inn?



I do, I do!  I graduated from Suitland in '68. Lived in Forestville until I moved down here in  70.   Who remembers Eddie Leonard's?  Best steak and cheese in the world!!!!!!


----------



## leonardtowngal

JimW711 said:


> If your Dad graduated from Suitland in 69, ask him if he remebers a "really" big girl that went there by the name or Margie Cheshire?  I mean she was H U G E!!



Margie graduated in '68...last I heard she is in a wheelchair and living in Florida.  

We have a group of '68 Suitland grads that get together once every month or every other month to share a good meal, stories and lies.  PM me if you are interested in joining us.


----------



## BakeMyFish

leonardtowngal said:


> Margie graduated in '68...last I heard she is in a wheelchair and living in Florida.
> 
> We have a group of '68 Suitland grads that get together once every month or every other month to share a good meal, stories and lies.  PM me if you are interested in joining us.



My sister Graduated from Suitland in 1972.  Did you know Jackie Lambert?  I graduated from Central in 68.  Did you know Billy Winters?


----------



## keekee

otter said:


> Huh? I am not a bum. I'm a jerk. I once had wealth, power, and the love of a beautiful woman. Now I only have two things: my friends and... uh... my thermos. Huh? My story? Okay. It was never easy for me. I was born a poor black child. I remember the days, sittin' on the porch with my family, singin' and dancin' down in Mississippi.



Love that movie!


----------



## BakeMyFish

Guess not.


----------



## leonardtowngal

BakeMyFish said:


> My sister Graduated from Suitland in 1972.  Did you know Jackie Lambert?  I graduated from Central in 68.  Did you know Billy Winters?



Sure...knew both of them!  Haven't seen them in years.  Did you ever go to the "Mo" in District Heights?


----------



## jjsmommy99

My dad and his brother's went to Central and lived in Seat Pleasant in the 60's-70's off Oakland Way.


----------



## atrusomder

my parents both went to surattsville and graduated in dad '72 and mom '74


----------



## debi31059

Does anybody remember the "Spicers", Mike, Steve, Jimmy?  Lived in the housing development across from PennMarr.  Used to hang at the crab line in Forrestville.  Maybe Lindy Stamp?


----------



## SeptemberLady

BakeMyFish said:


> I drove a cab in Marlow Heights when I was going to college.  Loved Steak in a Sack.



I was born in the old Laplata hospital, grew up in Aquasco, and graduated from Gwynn Park/1969.  I briefly moved to Alexandria, VA, before moving to the Marlow Heights/Temple Hills area 1970 - 1983, i.e. Marlow Madison Apartments (across from the shopping center), Marlow Heights Apartments (28th Avenue), 23rd Parkway, and then Brinkley House.  Worked for Home Beneficial Life Insurance Company in the Marlow Heights Shopping Center from 1971 - 1978.  Worked part-time jobs in the 70's at Hecht Company, Red Barn, and Hot Shoppes.

Sister, Friends, co-workers and I use to frequent the Steak-in-the-Sack.


----------



## wineo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Wasn't in SoMd.  good ole PG County, Hillcrest Hgts.



Those were the days, the freedom to ride your bicycle all over and even to the mall back then.  Oxon Run Park and bowling at FairLanes.

Times sure have changed around there  Glad we moved when we did.


----------



## wineo

otter said:


> Who remembers Oakland Inn?



My Uncle was bricklayer and helped build it.  We use to go there, if I remember it was Family Style.  Parents went to Anaicosta(sp), brothers went to Potomac, they grad, in 71 and 72.


----------



## wineo

sux2b44 said:


> June Ree (sp) Karate - Nobody Bodders Me!!  Nobody Bodders Me Eader!!!
> 
> The bowling alley in Marlow Heights!!!
> The Red Barn????
> Waxie Maxies in Iverson Mall
> Spencer's in Iverson Mall that had the "secret" back room for the head shop.



All my brothers and sister bowled on the Silver Hill Boys and Girls Club team.  Mom was a coach, Dad was a football coach.  JR HotShoppe's, was a special treat back then.


----------



## BS Gal

I feel so left out.

So, how many of you grew up in Fresno?


----------



## SeptemberLady

otter said:


> Who remembers Oakland Inn?



Use to go to Oakland Inn 

Miss all those nice restaurants we use to frequent.  There was a restaurant off Silver Hill Road...can't remember the name where we use to go after leaving the bowling alley on branch avenue.


----------



## Nupe2

camily said:


> Know any of the Piazza boys?



Don't remember any of them...did they go to McNamara?


----------



## wineo

The Red Barn, maybe?  I was young back then, but still have memories of growing up there.  We lived on Afton Street and would sled ride in Oxon Run Park.  You could walk anywhere back then and not be concerned, just had to be home with the street lights came on.


----------



## wineo

SeptemberLady said:


> Use to go to Oakland Inn
> 
> Miss all those nice restaurants we use to frequent.  There was a restaurant off Silver Hill Road...can't remember the name where we use to go after leaving the bowling alley on branch avenue.



Remember the 51 club, would go there for dinner sometimes with the parents.


----------



## Nupe2

debi31059 said:


> Does anybody remember the "Spicers", Mike, Steve, Jimmy?  Lived in the housing development across from PennMarr.  Used to hang at the crab line in Forrestville.  Maybe Lindy Stamp?



I think so.  Did one of them go to McNamara?


----------



## SeptemberLady

wineo said:


> Remember the 51 club, would go there for dinner sometimes with the parents.



Yes, my friend and I use to go there also for dinner, special occasions.


----------



## SeptemberLady

wineo said:


> The Red Barn, maybe?  I was young back then, but still have memories of growing up there.  We lived on Afton Street and would sled ride in Oxon Run Park.  You could walk anywhere back then and not be concerned, just had to be home with the street lights came on.



I and my sister use to live in the Marlow Heights apartments on 28th Avenue, next to the Rec Center.  We also felt safe to walk to the shopping center and the Iverson Mall.


----------



## camily

Nupe2 said:


> Don't remember any of them...did they go to McNamara?



Yes, but that may have been the younger generation. Sorry.


----------



## SeptemberLady

What was the name of the bowling alley at the end of branch avenue (on the left) before you get to DC?  My friend and his family use to bowl there every Friday night.

Remember the carnivals in the Marlow Heights Shopping Center?

Rector's Restaurant, where Millie was our waitress?  Use to have nice New Year's Eve parties.

Anyone go to the Village Barn in Morningside?  Smokey Mac?


----------



## stylin

JimW711 said:


> The new phone books are here!!! The new phone books are here!!!
> 
> 
> I grew up in the Oxon Hill/Fort Washington area and graduated from Oxon Hill in 69.  Oh how nice it was to lay on the grass at the Fort, listen to the 23 minute version of Get Ready by Rare Earth, and get buzzed on 16oz. Budweiser.
> 
> Ahhhhhh.. to my youth....




You know a lady by the name of Linda martin?


----------



## stylin

Any of you know the "Cecil's"  or the Martin girls - they were from Oxon Hill, not sure where the Cecils were from.....


----------



## stylin

My parents met at the Mighty Mo?  I think is what it is called, my Dad was best friends with David Downs and Jim Everson.


----------



## debi31059

Yes, they all did. They had a brother, Mark, was killed sometime in the late 70's.  Mike is around 50 now.


----------



## IrishGal

leonardtowngal said:


> Margie graduated in '68...last I heard she is in a wheelchair and living in Florida.
> 
> We have a group of '68 Suitland grads that get together once every month or every other month to share a good meal, stories and lies.  PM me if you are interested in joining us.



I'll send my uncle an email...he graduated from Suitland in '68.  All my dad's family graduated from there... my aunt in 58, Dad in 59, Uncle Tommy in either 60 or 61... Uncle Richard in 63 I think, Uncle Gary in 66, and then Eddie in 68.  I think I have that right anyway... 

I wasn't around in the 60's, but spent most of my young years (the 70's and early 80's) visiting my grandparents every weekend.  They lived on Shadyside Drive in Suitland.  My dad and all his brothers played slow pitch softball up there on Sundays.  I remember Red Barn, and China Sea, and Iverson Mall.... there was a 7-11 right across from my gran's house and Pop would give us money to go over across the street and get either bread, or milk for Gran, and an ice cream or slurpee for ourselves. 

I miss them.


----------



## Bay_Kat

SeptemberLady said:


> I and my sister use to live in the Marlow Heights apartments on 28th Avenue, next to the Rec Center.  We also felt safe to walk to the shopping center and the Iverson Mall.



My sister and I used to walk to the mall also and never worried even walking through the parking garage never bothered us.


----------



## Rael

Bay_Kat said:


> I do, I do.  Family style dining at it's best.  I think it's now a funeral home?  Don't quote me on that though.


Surely the food couldn't have been that bad? :shrug:


----------



## SeptemberLady

Bay_Kat said:


> My sister and I used to walk to the mall also and never worried even walking through the parking garage never bothered us.



We use to also walk through the parking garage.  

Before my sister got her Plymouth Duster (1973), did our grocery shopping at the Giant in the shopping center, by one of those grocery carts that you pull along.  Never thought about anyone bothering us.


----------



## leonardtowngal

IrishGal said:


> I'll send my uncle an email...he graduated from Suitland in '68.  All my dad's family graduated from there... my aunt in 58, Dad in 59, Uncle Tommy in either 60 or 61... Uncle Richard in 63 I think, Uncle Gary in 66, and then Eddie in 68.  I think I have that right anyway...
> 
> I wasn't around in the 60's, but spent most of my young years (the 70's and early 80's) visiting my grandparents every weekend.  They lived on Shadyside Drive in Suitland.  My dad and all his brothers played slow pitch softball up there on Sundays.  I remember Red Barn, and China Sea, and Iverson Mall.... there was a 7-11 right across from my gran's house and Pop would give us money to go over across the street and get either bread, or milk for Gran, and an ice cream or slurpee for ourselves.
> 
> I miss them.




My oldest brother graduated from Suitland in '58...my sister in '62...my other brother in '66.  

Linda Stamp--didn't she live on Marlboro Pike in Forestville by the florist?  She had a brother named Buster---they had flaming red hair.   Is this the Linda Stamp you are talking about?


----------



## JimW711

stylin said:


> You know a lady by the name of Linda martin?



That name doesn't sound familiar to me.  I remember a few Linda's that graduated from Oxon Hill with me, including my wife... LOL, but the name Linda Martin doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## G-Diddy

BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?




I grew up and lived in PG county (Friendly).  Went to Surrattsville High School and graduated in '68.  I wore Chucks but not Banlon shirts.  Iwas more the jeans and sportshirt kind of guy.


----------



## stylin

JimW711 said:


> That name doesn't sound familiar to me.  I remember a few Linda's that graduated from Oxon Hill with me, including my wife... LOL, but the name Linda Martin doesn't ring a bell.




How bout a Charlie Bolton, lucia Nigra, Joan Von Cannon - I think is the name


----------



## JimW711

stylin said:


> How bout a Charlie Bolton, lucia Nigra, Joan Von Cannon - I think is the name



None of those names ring a bell either.  What part of Oxon Hill or Fort Washington did they live?  I lived on Fort Washington Road about 6-7 houses down on the left from the D.C. Ramblers Motorcycle Club building.  My wife lived in Southlawn where her parents "still" live.  I went to Eugene Burroughs Junior High and she went to Hansen for 7th grade and then Oxon Hill Junior High for 8th & 9th.  That would have been September of 63 through June of 66, then graduating from Oxon Hill Senior High in 69.


----------



## stylin

JimW711 said:


> None of those names ring a bell either.  What part of Oxon Hill or Fort Washington did they live?  I lived on Fort Washington Road about 6-7 houses down on the left from the D.C. Ramblers Motorcycle Club building.  My wife lived in Southlawn where her parents "still" live.  I went to Eugene Burroughs Junior High and she went to Hansen for 7th grade and then Oxon Hill Junior High for 8th & 9th.  That would have been September of 63 through June of 66, then graduating from Oxon Hill Senior High in 69.



My mother grew up in Southlawn, I can't believe her parents still live in Southlawn...Linda Martin.   My Mother graduated from Oxon Hill in 67.  So she may not know her.


----------



## JimW711

stylin said:


> My mother grew up in Southlawn, I can't believe her parents still live in Southlawn...Linda Martin.   My Mother graduated from Oxon Hill in 67.  So she may not know her.



Where in Southlawn?  What street?


----------



## tes218

My family moved to District Heights from Oxon Hill in 1962 and brothers, sister and I graduated from Suitland High between the years 72-78.  Used to bowl at Parkland Bowling Alley, oldest brother's first job was at Shady Oak Inn, other brother worked at Kinney's Shoes by Wolco, sister worked at Wolco and my first job was at the Hechingers on Branch Ave. Many memories of all of the places previously mentioned. Now I work in Suitland and used to take my car over to the Sunoco on Suitland Rd and walk back to work.


----------



## tes218

JimW711 said:


> Where in Southlawn?  What street?



My husband used to live in Southlawn! I'll have to ask him what year he moved. I believe it was somewhere between 65-75.


----------



## widget

papoose said:


> was the Zayre's in Allentown Mall?  I seem to recall a Chesapeake Bay Seafood House and something else across from it. Another food place but I cannot remember the name of it.



There was a Chesapeake Bay seafood in Allentown Mall. It opened in 74-75 and the most expensive thing on the menu then was spiced shrimp ( AYCE) for 9.99. The menu was a wooden fish


----------



## stylin

and a Hair Pair, I use to get my hair cut there


----------



## JimW711

*Eastover Shopping Center?*

Everyone is talking about Allentown Mall, Iverson Mall, or the places in District Heights.  Nobody has said a word about the Eastover Shopping Center there at Rte. 210 by Southern Ave.

I worked at JC Penney's after graduating and then worked at the Schiff Shoe store next to it.  They changed the name to Gallencamp Shoes.  It wasn't bad there back then, but I wouldn't go near that place now.  Oh the fun I had working at that shoe store back then when the women wore miniskirts.

Just call me the original Al Bundy


----------



## clevalley

widget said:


> There was a Chesapeake Bay seafood in Allentown Mall. It opened in 74-75 and the most expensive thing on the menu then was spiced shrimp ( AYCE) for 9.99. The menu was a wooden fish



My wife worked there when she was in HS...



JimW711 said:


> Everyone is talking about Allentown Mall, Iverson Mall, or the places in District Heights.  Nobody has said a word about the Eastover Shopping Center there at Rte. 210 by Southern Ave.
> 
> I worked at JC Penney's after graduating and then worked at the Schiff Shoe store next to it.  They changed the name to Gallencamp Shoes.  It wasn't bad there back then, but I wouldn't go near that place now.  Oh the fun I had working at that shoe store back then when the women wore miniskirts.
> 
> Just call me the original Al Bundy



Screw District Heights!  It was bad then! 

We use to go to Sears on Alabama Avenue for everything and anything.


----------



## ImnoMensa

No trip to DC was over until we stopped at Schulers for a Barbecue. You pulled up, flashed your lights and out came a waitress.

I sure used to visit the Village Barn, The Senate Inn, the Quonset, Stricks, and made a few trips to Mr. Wicks ,(wink).


----------



## JimW711

ImnoMensa said:


> No trip to DC was over until we stopped at Schulers for a Barbecue. You pulled up, flashed your lights and out came a waitress.
> 
> I sure used to visit the Village Barn, The Senate Inn, the Quonset, Stricks, and made a few trips to Mr. Wicks ,(wink).



I'm so old, I remember the Dixie Pig restaurant there in Coral Hills.  That place has the best damn bar-b-que, and the french fries were fresh cut... not that frozen stuff we get now.  I also remember all the restaurants along the 301 and 210 corridors back when they had slot machines.


----------



## wineo

ImnoMensa said:


> No trip to DC was over until we stopped at Schulers for a Barbecue. You pulled up, flashed your lights and out came a waitress.
> 
> I sure used to visit the Village Barn, The Senate Inn, the Quonset, Stricks, and made a few trips to Mr. Wicks ,(wink).



We use to play in the woods behind The Quonset Hut, had tree forts there.  We would sneak into the pool at Lynn Hill Apts.  Sams carwash, they really did hand wash the cars back then.  Would ride our bikes all over back then.  Things sure have changed around there.


----------



## wineo

JimW711 said:


> Everyone is talking about Allentown Mall, Iverson Mall, or the places in District Heights.  Nobody has said a word about the Eastover Shopping Center there at Rte. 210 by Southern Ave.
> 
> I worked at JC Penney's after graduating and then worked at the Schiff Shoe store next to it.  They changed the name to Gallencamp Shoes.  It wasn't bad there back then, but I wouldn't go near that place now.  Oh the fun I had working at that shoe store back then when the women wore miniskirts.
> 
> Just call me the original Al Bundy



My mom bought me my first Buster Browns at Gallencamp


----------



## leonardtowngal

JimW711 said:


> I'm so old, I remember the Dixie Pig restaurant there in Coral Hills.  That place has the best damn bar-b-que, and the french fries were fresh cut... not that frozen stuff we get now.  I also remember all the restaurants along the 301 and 210 corridors back when they had slot machines.



Remember Coral Hills movie theater?  We would go to the Ben Franklin next door, get a bag of peas and a pea shooter and sit up in the balcony and hit the kids below if they were kissing...oh what wonderful memories.


----------



## JimW711

leonardtowngal said:


> Remember Coral Hills movie theater?  We would go to the Ben Franklin next door, get a bag of peas and a pea shooter and sit up in the balcony and hit the kids below if they were kissing...oh what wonderful memories.



My brother and I used to go there when we were little kids too, but we also went to the Anacostia, the Naylor, and the one (can't remember the name) there on Pennsylvania Ave just up from Minnesota Ave.  We didn't use peas.... we used SPITBALLS........


----------



## BakeMyFish

leonardtowngal said:


> Sure...knew both of them!  Haven't seen them in years.  Did you ever go to the "Mo" in District Heights?


I hung out and played baseball with Jackie when he lived in Capitol Heights and at MD Park Jr. High. Played baseball with and against Billy.


----------



## BakeMyFish

leonardtowngal said:


> Remember Coral Hills movie theater?  We would go to the Ben Franklin next door, get a bag of peas and a pea shooter and sit up in the balcony and hit the kids below if they were kissing...oh what wonderful memories.



I saw Ben Hur at Coral Hills.


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> I'm so old, I remember the Dixie Pig restaurant there in Coral Hills.  That place has the best damn bar-b-que, and the french fries were fresh cut... not that frozen stuff we get now.  I also remember all the restaurants along the 301 and 210 corridors back when they had slot machines.


I loved the Dixie Pig.  Great food.  I worked at Red Barn right down the street.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Joel's Mens Wear in Coral Hills.  Bought gabardines there.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> I loved the Dixie Pig.  Great food.  I worked at Red Barn right down the street.



Remember the "Hi-Boy" restaurant/carry-out there on Marlboro Pike just up the road from Sam's car wash?  I think they had one on Branch Avenue too.


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> Remember the "Hi-Boy" restaurant/carry-out there on Marlboro Pike just up the road from Sam's car wash?  I think they had one on Branch Avenue too.


I remember the Hi-Boy.  I used to go to the Day Care behind Sam's.  Got caught throwing rocks at the cars from the yard.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Eddie Leonard's Sandwich Shop in District Heights on Marlboro Pike.  Had many a tuna salad sub after riding around drinking beer with my buddies.


----------



## leonardtowngal

BakeMyFish said:


> I loved the Dixie Pig.  Great food.  I worked at Red Barn right down the street.



do you remember the Amoco station in Hillside?  My sister-in-laws brother owned  it...Joey Petrillo?


----------



## BakeMyFish

**Eddie Leonard's Sandwich Shops, you should buy them.  For the very best in sandwiches just try them.**


----------



## BakeMyFish

leonardtowngal said:


> do you remember the Amoco station in Hillside?  My sister-in-laws brother owned  it...Joey Petrillo?


I remember the station. Didn't know Joey, though.


----------



## BakeMyFish

**My favorite bread's Heidi.  I hope it's yours, too.  Tastes so delicious, and it's so good for you.**


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> Eddie Leonard's Sandwich Shop in District Heights on Marlboro Pike.  Had many a tuna salad sub after riding around drinking beer with my buddies.



  I used to hit the Jiffy Sub Shoppe there in Forest Heights after my late night escapades.  Can't you tell I know all those food places??  You can bet I never missed a meal..........  HAHAHAHA


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> I used to hit the Jiffy Sub Shoppe there in Forest Heights after my late night escapades.  Can't you tell I know all those food places??  You can bet I never missed a meal..........  HAHAHAHA


Love those food places.


----------



## BakeMyFish

There was a good sub shop across the street from Sam's Car Wash.  I forget the name.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> Love those food places.



 What you said


----------



## vbailey

My cousin lived in one of the houses across the highway from Penn Marr Mall. ( back in the 70's ) we used to walk from her house over to the Mall when visiting her.....last name was Bradford....


----------



## RPMDAD

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Wasn't in SoMd.  good ole PG County, Hillcrest Hgts.



Wow this thread is a blast from the past, and a test for long term memory.
Lived in Northbridge apartments inoxon hill and then Birchwood City, attended Potomac Sr. High School graduated 1970. Worked at Jr. Hot Shoppes in Marlow Hghts. and Montgomery Ward Iverson Mall. Remember, steak in a sack, worked as a lifeguard at some apts. right behind Marlow Hghts Shopping Center for a couple of years. Lived foer a while in suitland right off Pa ave./Rte 4. Have been to the village barn, remember the Red Barn. Worked at Lafayette Radioo Electronics for a while. and remember float and smoke, by marlow hghts shopping center.
Dated a girl who went to Lareine ?? in suitland. Remember China Sea, Quonset Hut, 51 club, Remember a little place right across the street from dennis grove apts Roma Inn, many a beer and pizza there.


----------



## camily

leonardtowngal said:


> do you remember the Amoco station in Hillside?  My sister-in-laws brother owned  it...Joey Petrillo?



My dad owned the Sunoco on Suitland Rd. That's the road right accross from the main gate right?


----------



## Dupontster

Anybody remember the GEM store across from Stricks up on the hill...I got my first credit card (Central Charge) and went ther all the time and charged stuff...That was the Wal-Mart of the time...You had to have  a card to get in like Memco..


----------



## mitzi

BakeMyFish said:


> Anybody remember the China Sea in Suitland?



I do   I grew up in Hillcrest Heights and lived in Suitland when I was older.


----------



## IrishGal

camily said:


> My dad owned the Sunoco on Suitland Rd. That's the road right accross from the main gate right?



My Grandfather owned the Texaco on Silver Hill Road right across from the Red Barn!

My dad is laughing at me, I just called him and said "I need to call your brothers and run some names by them!"  This thread is so much fun .


----------



## vbailey

Did any one know the Bradford Family ? Clara, Steve, Kenny ?


----------



## mitzi

JimW711 said:


> Everyone is talking about Allentown Mall, Iverson Mall, or the places in District Heights.  Nobody has said a word about the Eastover Shopping Center there at Rte. 210 by Southern Ave.
> 
> I worked at JC Penney's after graduating and then worked at the Schiff Shoe store next to it.  They changed the name to Gallencamp Shoes.  It wasn't bad there back then, but I wouldn't go near that place now.  Oh the fun I had working at that shoe store back then when the women wore miniskirts.
> 
> Just call me the original Al Bundy



I remember going there to shop when I was little (around 1st grade). Maybe Marlow Heights was being built at the time, but it wasn't there yet. I remember going to a store names Kopy Kat to get my school clothes and "Keds".


----------



## RPMDAD

vbailey said:


> Did any one know the Bradford Family ? Clara, Steve, Kenny ?



I went to high schoolwith a guy, his name was Craig Bradford, lived in Hillcrest Hghts and used to Box for some kind of Hillcrest Hghts Boys club, was very good boxer golden glove type material i remember hearing....


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Dupontster said:


> Hey Bubba, I graduated in 66 too...



Me too.


----------



## vbailey

RPMDAD said:


> I went to high schoolwith a guy, his name was Craig Bradford, lived in Hillcrest Hghts and used to Box for some kind of Hillcrest Hghts Boys club, was very good boxer golden glove type material i remember hearing....



No, I don't know him....


----------



## JimW711

mitzi said:


> I remember going there to shop when I was little (around 1st grade). Maybe Marlow Heights was being built at the time, but it wasn't there yet. I remember going to a store names Kopy Kat to get my school clothes and "Keds".



Yep!!  If you faced the JC Penney store, the Kopy Kat store was directly to the right and the shoe store (Schiff/Gallenkamp) was to the left.  Then there was the L Frank store.  If I told you some of the things that went on in that shoe store...............


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BakeMyFish said:


> I sold shoes at Baker's in Iverson Mall in 1967.



I worked at Monkey Wards in the mall in 67, cash office.


----------



## ocean733

BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s? I grew up in capitol Heights. Went to Central High School. Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville. Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?


 
I wasn't even a thought in my parents' minds yet in the 60's.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Bay_Kat said:


> The bowling alley in Marlow Heights holds very special memories for me and that's all I'll say about that.



Bowled every Saturday at Marlow in the winter I guess it was, for the Silver Hill Boys Club for proably 8-9 years.


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I worked at Monkey Wards in the mall in 67, cash office.



I think my wife's older cousin worked there too in some sort of management capacity, and was there for a long time.  I believe the last name was Warder.


----------



## JimW711

*does the last name Zois sound familiar?*



BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?



Since you grew up in the Capitol Heights area, and I believe that you're just a tad bit older than me, I was wondering if the last name of "Zois" sounded familiar to you?  Like Rocco Zois, or Annette Zois?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> My brother and I used to go there when we were little kids too, but we also went to the Anacostia, the Naylor, and the one (can't remember the name) there on Pennsylvania Ave just up from Minnesota Ave.  We didn't use peas.... we used SPITBALLS........



Highland Theater (Penn. Ave)  then there was the Congress and the Atlantic,  all Wineland Theaters I believe.


----------



## IrishGal

JimW711 said:


> Since you grew up in the Capitol Heights area, and I believe that you're just a tad bit older than me, I was wondering if the last name of "Zois" sounded familiar to you?  Like Rocco Zois, or Annette Zois?



I went to school with a Zois down here at Chopticon, probably a kid of the Zois family you knew?


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Highland Theater (Penn. Ave)  then there was the Congress and the Atlantic,  all Wineland Theaters I believe.



Right!!!  Now, if you remember the Altantic theater, do you remember that club that was next to it in the early 70's?  The name was "Some Place Else"?  Oh..... the stories I could tell you about "that" place.

By the way, I went to school with Gail Wineland.. even rode the school bus with her.  Her father Fred was one of the brothers that owned the theaters and they lived about 3/4 of a mile from where we lived back then.


----------



## RPMDAD

BakeMyFish said:


> Port of Italy!!!!



Just off Brinkley Road.  Some apts there were called Brinkley House, just up the road from the miniature golf course if you were coming down the rd. from Rosecroft??  Been ther mannnny times....


----------



## RPMDAD

JimW711 said:


> Right!!!  Now, if you remember the Altantic theater, do you remember that club that was next to it in the early 70's?  The name was "Some Place Else"?  Oh..... the stories I could tell you about "that" place.
> 
> By the way, I went to school with Gail Wineland.. even rode the school bus with her.  Her father Fred was one of the brothers that owned the theaters and they lived about 3/4 of a mile from where we lived back then.



Coming back to me in a real fog, i think i remember being there, in the early 70's was this off of S. Capital St. about 2 miles from the Md. line.


----------



## JimW711

RPMDAD said:


> Coming back to me in a real fog, i think i remember being there, in the early 70's was this off of S. Capital St. about 2 miles from the Md. line.



  Atlantic Street was on the left off South Capitol Street and Some Place Else was located directly to the right of the Atlantic theater.  If I remember, there was a Drug Fair store right there on the corner.


----------



## RPMDAD

JimW711 said:


> Atlantic Street was on the left off South Capitol Street and Some Place Else was located directly to the right of the Atlantic theater.  If I remember, there was a Drug Fair store right there on the corner.



yep 10-4 was definitely there multiple times, just bad memory on street names


----------



## purplepassion

*What happened to growing up in Southern Maryland*

I see all these posts for Prince George's County and that isn't considered Southern Maryland! :shrug:I was young in the 60's.  Born in 1960 but I rememer a lot of great places in _Southern Maryland_

Now does anyone remember Penny's or Dukes Bar or the Wharf?  Used to have great dances at all these places. Used to have some good fights also.  Jackie always had the gun ready in case it got out of hand.   How about Charlie's Villa in Callaway or Oakwood Lodge in Piney Point? 

Now those are places in Southern Maryland.  Can't get much more southern than St. Mary's County


----------



## mitzi

JimW711 said:


> Yep!!  If you faced the JC Penney store, the Kopy Kat store was directly to the right and the shoe store (Schiff/Gallenkamp) was to the left.  Then there was the L Frank store.  If I told you some of the things that went on in that shoe store...............



I pretty much remember all the stores, clubs, resturaunts, etc. everyone is mentioning. When I was a baby we lived on Southern Ave. I grew up on Dunlap St. and 23rd Parkway. Then had my own place off Silver Hill Road and St Barnabas Rd. When my parents moved from 23rd Parkway they lived on Brinkley Road. I had lots of friends that lived on Oxon Run Drive. I could go on and on.


----------



## stylin

mitzi said:


> I pretty much remember all the stores, clubs, resturaunts, etc. everyone is mentioning. When I was a baby we lived on Southern Ave. I grew up on Dunlap St. and 23rd Parkway. Then had my own place off Silver Hill Road and St Barnabas Rd. When my parents moved from 23rd Parkway they lived on Brinkley Road. I had lots of friends that lived on Oxon Run Drive. I could go on and on.



Then you must know Racheal Long, Kenny McMicheal, how bout Rusty Metcalf or Connie or Billy Metcalf....?


----------



## RPMDAD

purplepassion said:


> I see all these posts for Prince George's County and that isn't considered Southern Maryland! :shrug:I was young in the 60's.  Born in 1960 but I rememer a lot of great places in _Southern Maryland_
> 
> Now does anyone remember Penny's or Dukes Bar or the Wharf?  Used to have great dances at all these places. Used to have some good fights also.  Jackie always had the gun ready in case it got out of hand.   How about Charlie's Villa in Callaway or Oakwood Lodge in Piney Point?
> 
> Now those are places in Southern Maryland.  Can't get much more southern than St. Mary's County



Yep remember Dukes bar started working in St Mary's count in 1980 and worked there for 10 yrs at PAX NATC. A buddy of mines last name was Frazier and his mothers maiden name was Duke, i'm not sure but he always said his Uncle owned the place. Went there many time back in the days. Never had any trouble there but was not there too late on weekdays or weekends. Stopped by there many times on weekdays, late afternoon to early evening....


----------



## wineo

mitzi said:


> I pretty much remember all the stores, clubs, resturaunts, etc. everyone is mentioning. When I was a baby we lived on Southern Ave. I grew up on Dunlap St. and 23rd Parkway. Then had my own place off Silver Hill Road and St Barnabas Rd. When my parents moved from 23rd Parkway they lived on Brinkley Road. I had lots of friends that lived on Oxon Run Drive. I could go on and on.



Do you remember the Watsons, Campbells, Vitos, Coshs or the Furrs?  We were up the hill on Afton.


----------



## toppick08

purplepassion said:


> I see all these posts for Prince George's County and that isn't considered Southern Maryland! :shrug:I was young in the 60's.  Born in 1960 but I rememer a lot of great places in _Southern Maryland_
> 
> Now does anyone remember Penny's or Dukes Bar or the Wharf?  Used to have great dances at all these places. Used to have some good fights also.  Jackie always had the gun ready in case it got out of hand.   How about *Charlie's Villa in Callaway *or Oakwood Lodge in Piney Point?
> 
> Now those are places in Southern Maryland.  Can't get much more southern than St. Mary's County



That's Victory Bar league.


----------



## toppick08

RPMDAD said:


> Yep remember Dukes bar started working in St Mary's count in 1980 and worked there for 10 yrs at PAX NATC. A buddy of mines last name was Frazier and his mothers maiden name was Duke, i'm not sure but he always said his *Uncle owned the place*. Went there many time back in the days. Never had any trouble there but was not there too late on weekdays or weekends. Stopped by there many times on weekdays, late afternoon to early evening....



Dickie Duke, Sr..........


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

wineo said:


> Do you remember the Watsons, Campbells, Vitos, Coshs or the Furrs?  We were up the hill on Afton.



    Did you know that Chris Cosh is the Defensive Coordinater for the Maryland Terp football team.


----------



## Nupe2

JimW711 said:


> My brother and I used to go there when we were little kids too, but we also went to the Anacostia, the Naylor, and the one (can't remember the name) there on Pennsylvania Ave just up from Minnesota Ave.  We didn't use peas.... we used SPITBALLS........



We used to go the Coral after church...now it is a church!    Good times!


----------



## jazz lady

purplepassion said:


> I see all these posts for Prince George's County and that isn't considered Southern Maryland! :shrug:I was young in the 60's.  Born in 1960 but I remember a lot of great places in _Southern Maryland_
> 
> Now does anyone remember Penny's or Dukes Bar or the Wharf?  Used to have great dances at all these places. Used to have some good fights also.  Jackie always had the gun ready in case it got out of hand.   How about Charlie's Villa in Callaway or Oakwood Lodge in Piney Point?
> 
> Now those are places in Southern Maryland.  Can't get much more southern than St. Mary's County



I remember all of those and a lot more: Lemar Lanes, Club Rio, The Galley, Little Billy's, Pat's Bar, Bambino's...just a few off the top of my head.  Jackie is a trip - I hope he and Donna are happy in retirement.  My family came back here in the late 60's after touring the country on the Navy plan and I've been here ever since.

And I'm SURE fellow forumite Remax remembers Oakwood Lodge VERY well.


----------



## wineo

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Did you know that Chris Cosh is the Defensive Coordinater for the Maryland Terp football team.



Well, yes I do, oldest brother does his moms taxes and Randy Campbells too.

Talked to his sister Valerie not to long ago, shes in Annapolis now.


----------



## RPMDAD

toppick08 said:


> Dickie Duke, Sr..........



Maybe??? don't know for sure this was back in the early 80's. I just remember him telling me his Mother's maiden name was Duke and yhat tehy were related. Foggy memory here can't remember his Mother's first name his first name was Will??, William, Bill????


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

wineo said:


> Well, yes I do, oldest brother does his moms taxes and Randy Campbells too.
> 
> Talked to his sister Valerie not to long ago, shes in Annapolis now.



Use to see the other sister Cindy all the time she worked for a orthodonist in Clinton, that my boys went to for many a year, but this was about 12 years ago havent seen her since, Cosh's lived  about 2 blocks from my house, same street kind of, when it went around a bend it became 25th ave. 
 My dad and younger brother still in the house, 56 years now.


----------



## toppick08

RPMDAD said:


> Maybe??? don't know for sure this was back in the early 80's. I just remember him telling me his Mother's maiden name was Duke and yhat tehy were related. Foggy memory here can't remember his Mother's first name his first name was Will??, William, Bill????



I don't know.

I know Dickie Sr.'s daddy (Roland), built and started the place, and my grandfather worked for Roland(builder) back in the 40's before going in business for himself.


----------



## RPMDAD

toppick08 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I know Dickie Sr.'s daddy (Roland), built and started the place, and my grandfather worked for Roland(builder) back in the 40's before going in business for himself.



I'm just guessing here but if you know the family, ask them if they had any Duke relatives, that married a Frazier. I'm pretty sure he told me his Mother's maiden name was Duke, I'm pretty sure he went by Will,/ Bill,/William, and i could be wrong but just saying what he told me 28+ years ago???? He worked with me at PAX and lived in St. Marys County


----------



## toppick08

RPMDAD said:


> I'm just guessing here but if you know the family, ask them if they had any Duke relatives, that married a Frazier. I'm pretty sure he told me his Mother's maiden name was Duke, I'm pretty sure he went by Will,/ Bill,/William, and i could be wrong but just saying what he told me 28+ years ago???? He worked with me at PAX and lived in St. Marys County



Let me talk with my father..he knows a lot about their history.  Will get back with you later.


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> Since you grew up in the Capitol Heights area, and I believe that you're just a tad bit older than me, I was wondering if the last name of "Zois" sounded familiar to you?  Like Rocco Zois, or Annette Zois?




I grew up on 49th Avenue, which is old Capitol Heights.  I was two blocks from the DC line.  We just hung around our neighborhood of two or three blocks.  I did not know the Zois family.


----------



## BakeMyFish

purplepassion said:


> I see all these posts for Prince George's County and that isn't considered Southern Maryland! :shrug:I was young in the 60's.  Born in 1960 but I rememer a lot of great places in _Southern Maryland_
> 
> Now does anyone remember Penny's or Dukes Bar or the Wharf?  Used to have great dances at all these places. Used to have some good fights also.  Jackie always had the gun ready in case it got out of hand.   How about Charlie's Villa in Callaway or Oakwood Lodge in Piney Point?
> 
> Now those are places in Southern Maryland.  Can't get much more southern than St. Mary's County



Actually PG County is considered part of Southern MD.  Maybe not Deep Southern MD, but Southern MD.  And so many people now living in Deep Souther MD grew up in PG.


----------



## BakeMyFish

But, I live in Central, MD now.  =(


----------



## Dupontster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Me too.



Maybe we should start an old pharts club....



purplepassion said:


> I see all these posts for Prince George's County and that isn't considered Southern Maryland! :shrug:I was young in the 60's.  Born in 1960 but I rememer a lot of great places in _Southern Maryland_
> 
> Now does anyone remember Penny's or Dukes Bar or the Wharf?  Used to have great dances at all these places. Used to have some good fights also.  Jackie always had the gun ready in case it got out of hand.   How about Charlie's Villa in Callaway or Oakwood Lodge in Piney Point?
> 
> Now those are places in Southern Maryland.  Can't get much more southern than St. Mary's County



Yes, yes, I'm with you on this...I thought the same thing...Marlow Heights is not SoMd...It is PG County...
I just about lived at Pennies...When Jackie & Donna had it and when Penny himself was  living and owned it...I used to bartend for Cryer at the Wharf...That place was jumpin at one time...Food Lion is sitting where Charlies Villa was...Had some good times at Oakwood Lodge too...That's really about all I remember about the 60's & 70's... The rest was a blur...


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> Maybe we should start an old pharts club....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I'm with you on this...I thought the same thing...Marlow Heights is not SoMd...It is PG County...
> I just about lived at Pennies...When Jackie & Donna had it and when Penny himself was  living and owned it...I used to bartend for Cryer at the Wharf...That place was jumpin at one time...Food Lion is sitting where Charlies Villa was...Had some good times at Oakwood Lodge too...That's really about all I remember about the 60's & 70's... The rest was a blur...




Old Pharts Club sounds good to me.  Pharts disappear unless you paint them red.


----------



## Dupontster

BakeMyFish said:


> Actually PG County is considered part of Southern MD.  Maybe not Deep Southern MD, but Southern MD.  And so many people now living in Deep Souther MD grew up in PG.



I think there is a line in Waldorf that separates PG County from SoMd...


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> I think there is a line in Waldorf that separates PG County from SoMd...




Brandywine.  But's let's not get too Parochial.  we can all get along.


----------



## BakeMyFish

I would consider Clinton Southern, MD.  John Wilkes Booth, Mary Surrat, etc.


----------



## BakeMyFish

You have to admit this has been a really good thread, even with the PG County people.


----------



## Dupontster

BakeMyFish said:


> I would consider Clinton Southern, MD.  John Wilkes Booth, Mary Surrat, etc.



OK, we'll go as far as Clinton but that's it....


----------



## Nupe2

BakeMyFish said:


> I would consider Clinton Southern, MD.  John Wilkes Booth, Mary Surrat, etc.



When I was growing up we considered anything south of Marlow Heights shopping center no man's land...or Southern Maryland.


----------



## Dupontster

Remember when THE intersection was called "Malfunction Junction"
That was about the only big intersection in the area...


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> OK, we'll go as far as Clinton but that's it....




Marlow Heights, too.  So many people from Marlow now live in "Southern Maryland."


----------



## mitzi

wineo said:


> Do you remember the Watsons, Campbells, Vitos, Coshs or the Furrs?  We were up the hill on Afton.



I remember a Campbell, I think his name was Greg (from elementary school). I'm pretty sure I graduated with Cindy Cosh.


----------



## Dupontster

BakeMyFish said:


> Marlow Heights, too.  So many people from Marlow now live in "Southern Maryland."



Good move....


----------



## BakeMyFish

Nupe2 said:


> When I was growing up we considered anything south of Marlow Heights shopping center no man's land...or Southern Maryland.




Including Marlow is good, though.  They do have men in Southern Maryland.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Go to this website Marlow Heights 60s and 70s and see how many people signed the Guest Book who now live in the South


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> Remember when THE intersection was called "Malfunction Junction"
> That was about the only big intersection in the area...



You have me at a disadvantage.  I didn't grow up down there, but went there many times.  I loved going down to Waldorf for the slots,


----------



## buttercupp

Dupontster said:


> Remember when THE intersection was called "Malfunction Junction"
> That was about the only big intersection in the area...



I remember that. How about Joe's El rancho. The best onion rings ever.


----------



## BakeMyFish

I think the Beltway marks the border.


----------



## RPMDAD

Nupe2 said:


> When I was growing up we considered anything south of Marlow Heights shopping center no man's land...or Southern Maryland.


Remember those dayys, back in the late 60's, early 70's used to fish in ponds in the wilderness in those days, before they even built the Waldorf Mall. Also remember skipping school and going to what we called TB Lake  off if rte 5 and swimming in the lake and i remember a rope swing from a tree, that we used to use , can't remember the road name but pretty sure i could find it again today/ maybe around Brandywine / maybe not


----------



## otter

Dupontster said:


> Maybe we should start an old pharts club....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I'm with you on this...I thought the same thing...Marlow Heights is not SoMd...It is PG County...
> I just about lived at Pennies...When Jackie & Donna had it and when Penny himself was  living and owned it...I used to bartend for Cryer at the Wharf...That place was jumpin at one time...Food Lion is sitting where Charlies Villa was...Had some good times at Oakwood Lodge too...That's really about all I remember about the 60's & 70's... The rest was a blur...



You remember a club/dance hall in Tall Timbers?? Think I asked Ken King once about it but never caught a name. Used to come way the hell down there(from Glenn Dale area of PG) in the late 60s/early 70s to see a buddy of mine's band. Don't really remember alot about the place cept it seemed huge and overrun with swabbies that didn't really care for long hair on guys.. 

Think Ken King said it burnt down or was torn down.


----------



## BakeMyFish

RPMDAD said:


> Remember those dayys, back in the late 60's, early 70's used to fish in ponds in the wilderness in those days, before they even built the Waldorf Mall. Also remember skipping school and going to what we called TB Lake  off if rte 5 and swimming in the lake and i remember a rope swing from a tree, that we used to use , can't remember the road name but pretty sure i could find it again today/ maybe around Brandywine / maybe not



I prefered to pee in the pool.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

RPMDAD said:


> Remember those dayys, back in the late 60's, early 70's used to fish in ponds in the wilderness in those days, before they even built the Waldorf Mall. Also remember skipping school and going to what we called TB Lake  off if rte 5 and swimming in the lake and i remember a rope swing from a tree, that we used to use , can't remember the road name but pretty sure i could find it again today/ maybe around Brandywine / maybe not



It was Accokeek Rd  less then a mile off Rt.5 was quite a hangout back in the days, they have now cleared all the trees from the lake to Rt. 5 and are building houses.


----------



## mitzi

BakeMyFish said:


> Go to this website Marlow Heights 60s and 70s and see how many people signed the Guest Book who now live in the South



I read your blog about driving the cab. I was most likely one of your fares back in the day. I was 18 or 19 and didn't have a car. If I didn't have a ride I always called for a cab or caught it outside of Giant with my groceries. I remember the lady that took the calls and dispatched. I called so much, she knew my voice. It was convenient and pretty cheap back then.


----------



## BakeMyFish

mitzi said:


> I read your blog about driving the cab. I was most likely one of your fares back in the day. I was 18 or 19 and didn't have a car. If I didn't have a ride I always called for a cab or caught it outside of Giant with my groceries. I remember the lady that took the calls and dispatched. I called so much, she knew my voice. It was convenient and pretty cheap back then.



Why, thank you very much.  I live to entertain.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BakeMyFish

BakeMyFish said:


> Why, thank you very much.  I live to entertain.  Hope you enjoy it.


She took the calls, but Dispatching was a sexist job.  It was always a guy.  I forget her name, but she was great on the phone.  Smoked like a fiend.  Whenever I went in the office it was hard to breathe.  Now you are making me try to recall.  I'm thinking Helen, but might be wrong.


----------



## RPMDAD

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> It was Accokeek Rd  less then a mile off Rt.5 was quite a hangout back in the days, they have now cleared all the trees from the lake to Rt. 5 and are building houses.



Thanks appreciate the reply, and that is a shame, i remember in my day it started off as a secret place to go to and skip school and drink an ocasional / more beer , and even in those days, as kids told kids, told kids it started getting more crowded. But as all i guess it's called progress and development. which ruins everything that was. i guess that's where the saiyng comes from " Well when i was young we used to do this here" from Great Grandfather to Grandfather to Father to son. Back in the 60's / early 70's there was a lot of country around here now it is turning in to DC/Baltimore suburbs. It has literally grown from one urban area to where 2 urban ares have combined to become one.......


----------



## BakeMyFish

I'm a little confused about Malfunction Junction.  Where exactly is that?  In Clinton or Brandywine?


----------



## JimW711

buttercupp said:


> I remember that. How about Joe's El rancho. The best onion rings ever.



The best onion rings have always been at the B&J's carry Out in Accokeek! Take it from the fat man!!


----------



## BakeMyFish

mitzi said:


> I read your blog about driving the cab. I was most likely one of your fares back in the day. I was 18 or 19 and didn't have a car. If I didn't have a ride I always called for a cab or caught it outside of Giant with my groceries. I remember the lady that took the calls and dispatched. I called so much, she knew my voice. It was convenient and pretty cheap back then.



S o, you grew up in Marlow Heights?  And you now live in Southern Maryland?


----------



## Dupontster

BakeMyFish said:


> I think the Beltway marks the border.



That makes Marlow Heights and Suitland area NOT part of SoMd....They are inside the beltway...Sorry...



otter said:


> You remember a club/dance hall in Tall Timbers?? Think I asked Ken King once about it but never caught a name. Used to come way the hell down there(from Glenn Dale area of PG) in the late 60s/early 70s to see a buddy of mine's band. Don't really remember alot about the place cept it seemed huge and overrun with swabbies that didn't really care for long hair on guys..
> 
> Think Ken King said it burnt down or was torn down.



It is still there...I think maybe it caught on fire one time but the building is still there...It is converted into a house now...Kind of a rustic looking building..Believe me the long hair guys didn't care too much for the swabbies either...There were fights there every weekend...


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> That makes Marlow Heights and Suitland area NOT part of SoMd....They are inside the beltway...Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> It is still there...I think maybe it caught on fire one time but the building is still there...It is converted into a house now...Kind of a rustic looking building..Believe me the long hair guys didn't care too much for the swabbies either...There were fights there every weekend...


Please, please?  We want to belong!!  I'm offering teeth.  Don't hate us because we're beautiful.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> I'm a little confused about Malfunction Junction.  Where exactly is that?  In Clinton or Brandywine?



Malfunction Junction was where Rte. 5 (Branch Ave.), Old Alexander Ferry Road, Kirby Road, and Old Branch Ave kinda all met.  There was a bowling alley really close by.


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> Malfunction Junction was where Rte. 5 (Branch Ave.), Old Alexander Ferry Road, Kirby Road, and Old Branch Ave kinda all met.  There was a bowling alley really close by.



I got you.  I would consider that Southern MD. But, then again apparently it's not my call.  What flag should I fly?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> Malfunction Junction was where Rte. 5 (Branch Ave.), Old Alexander Ferry Road, Kirby Road, and Old Branch Ave kinda all met.  There was a bowling alley really close by.



Here you go this goes back a bit, but before the bowling alley you know what was on that lot?
Come on take a guess, also was a new car dearler actually a branch of one from Upper Marlboro.   Jay Chevolet and there use to be a minature golf course and beside that a golf driving range.


----------



## Dupontster

BakeMyFish said:


> Please, please?  We want to belong!!  I'm offering teeth.  Don't hate us because we're beautiful.



OK, You can be part of SoMd...



JimW711 said:


> Malfunction Junction was where Rte. 5 (Branch Ave.), Old Alexander Ferry Road, Kirby Road, and Old Branch Ave kinda all met.  There was a bowling alley really close by.



Malfunction Junction was right where the Marlow Heights Shopping Center sign was...Intersection Rt 5 and St Barnabus Rd...



BakeMyFish said:


> I got you.  I would consider that Southern MD. But, then again apparently it's not my call.  What flag should I fly?



Just fly a St Mary's County flag


----------



## BakeMyFish

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Here you go this goes back a bit, but before the bowling alley you know what was on that lot?
> Come on take a guess, also was a new car dearler actually a branch of one from Upper Marlboro.   Jay Chevolet and there use to be a minature golf course and beside that a golf driving range.



Damn.  You are an Old Phart.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> OK, You can be part of SoMd...
> 
> 
> 
> Malfunction Junction was right where the Marlow Heights Shopping Center sign was...Intersection Rt 5 and St Barnabus Rd...
> 
> 
> 
> Just fly a St Mary's County flag



Thank you.  I feel the love.


----------



## jrmy1080

half of pg county is southern md. to all of you people that think otherwise


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Dupontster said:


> Malfunction  Junction was right where the Marlow Heights Shopping Center sign was...Intersection Rt 5 and St Barnabus Rd...
> 
> Nope that wasn't Malfunction Junction, was a bad intersection but only had the 2 roads coming together, use to be a old Amoco gas staion (Coles) on the corner and St Barnabus was only single lane road then.  But the intersection in Clinton was the one and only Malfuction Junction.


----------



## Rael

stylin said:


> How bout a Charlie Bolton, lucia Nigra, Joan Von Cannon - I think is the name



Check your pm'er.


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Here you go this goes back a bit, but before the bowling alley you know what was on that lot?
> Come on take a guess, also was a new car dearler actually a branch of one from Upper Marlboro.   Jay Chevolet and there use to be a minature golf course and beside that a golf driving range.



1: Malfucntion Junction was where I said it was, and that can be backed up because it was listed as one of this country's worst intersections for years.

2: You want to show age?  How many people can tell me what was at the corner of Acton Lane and Old Washington Avenue in Waldorf way, way before the WalMart was built?  And no, it wasn't the bowling alley because that was on the opposite corner


----------



## BakeMyFish

jrmy1080 said:


> half of pg county is southern md. to all of you people that think otherwise



^5, Man.


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> 1: Malfucntion Junction was where I said it was, and that can be backed up because it was listed as one of this country's worst intersections for years.
> 
> 2: You want to show age?  How many people can tell me what was at the corner of Acton Lane and Old Washington Avenue in Waldorf way, way before the WalMart was built?  And no, it wasn't the bowling alley because that was on the opposite corner




 A bum selling candy canes?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

jrmy1080 said:


> half of pg county is southern md. to all of you people that think otherwise



I agree with you, if you look at a map anything south of maybe Central Ave (Rt 214) should be SoMd.  If that part of PG is not SoMd, then most of Calvert shouldn't be considered SoMd. either.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> 1: Malfucntion Junction was where I said it was, and that can be backed up because it was listed as one of this country's worst intersections for years.
> 
> 2: You want to show age?  How many people can tell me what was at the corner of Acton Lane and Old Washington Avenue in Waldorf way, way before the WalMart was built?  And no, it wasn't the bowling alley because that was on the opposite corner



Curly's Bowling alley and on the oppisite side from Curlys where the Walmart parking lot is, was a wooded lot that had a old house on it the was used one year or maybe several for a haunted house at Halloween.


----------



## jrmy1080

Towns and communities in Southern Maryland

Towns and places in Southern Maryland include:
Anne Arundel County:

    * Deale
    * Shady Side

Calvert County:

    * Chesapeake Beach
    * Dunkirk
    * Huntingtown
    * Lusby, Maryland
    * North Beach
    * Prince Frederick (county seat)
    * Port Republic, Maryland
    * St. Leonard, Maryland
    * Solomons

Charles County:

    * Bryans Road, Maryland
    * Indian Head
    * Hughesville, Maryland
    * La Plata (county seat)
    * Nanjemoy, Maryland
    * Waldorf
    * St. Charles

Prince George's County:

    * Accokeek
    * Brandywine
    * Clinton
    * Eagle Harbor
    * Upper Marlboro (county seat)

St. Mary's County:

    * California, Maryland
    * Charlotte Hall, Maryland
    * Hollywood, Maryland
    * Leonardtown (county seat)
    * Lexington Park
    * Mechanicsville, Maryland
    * St. Mary's City


----------



## BakeMyFish

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I agree with you, if you look at a map anything south of maybe Central Ave (Rt 214) should be SoMd.  If that part of PG is not SoMd, then most of Calvert shouldn't be considered SoMd. either.




I think we need to take it to court for a legal opinion.  Then we can really confuse everyone.


----------



## otter

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Curly Bowling alley and on the oppisite side from Curlys where the Walmart parking lot is, was a wooded lot that had a old house on it the was used one year or maybe several for a haunted house at Halloween.



 Curly's  The most hated duckpin house in Maryland...


----------



## otter

jrmy1080 said:


> Towns and communities in Southern Maryland
> 
> Towns and places in Southern Maryland include:
> Anne Arundel County:
> 
> * Deale
> * Shady Side
> 
> Calvert County:
> 
> * Chesapeake Beach
> * Dunkirk
> * Huntingtown
> * Lusby, Maryland
> * North Beach
> * Prince Frederick (county seat)
> * Port Republic, Maryland
> * St. Leonard, Maryland
> * Solomons
> 
> Charles County:
> 
> * Bryans Road, Maryland
> * Indian Head
> * Hughesville, Maryland
> * La Plata (county seat)
> * Nanjemoy, Maryland
> * Waldorf
> * St. Charles
> 
> Prince George's County:
> 
> * Accokeek
> * Brandywine
> * Clinton
> * Eagle Harbor
> * Upper Marlboro (county seat)
> 
> St. Mary's County:
> 
> * California, Maryland
> * Charlotte Hall, Maryland
> * Hollywood, Maryland
> * Leonardtown (county seat)
> * Lexington Park
> * Mechanicsville, Maryland
> * St. Mary's City



 When ya put it that way, I have to agree..good list.


----------



## BakeMyFish

jrmy1080 said:


> Towns and communities in Southern Maryland
> 
> Towns and places in Southern Maryland include:
> Anne Arundel County:
> 
> * Deale
> * Shady Side
> 
> Calvert County:
> 
> * Chesapeake Beach
> * Dunkirk
> * Huntingtown
> * Lusby, Maryland
> * North Beach
> * Prince Frederick (county seat)
> * Port Republic, Maryland
> * St. Leonard, Maryland
> * Solomons
> 
> Charles County:
> 
> * Bryans Road, Maryland
> * Indian Head
> * Hughesville, Maryland
> * La Plata (county seat)
> * Nanjemoy, Maryland
> * Waldorf
> * St. Charles
> 
> Prince George's County:
> 
> * Accokeek
> * Brandywine
> * Clinton
> * Eagle Harbor
> * Upper Marlboro (county seat)
> 
> St. Mary's County:
> 
> * California, Maryland
> * Charlotte Hall, Maryland
> * Hollywood, Maryland
> * Leonardtown (county seat)
> * Lexington Park
> * Mechanicsville, Maryland
> * St. Mary's City



I'm liking Jrmy.  But, during the Civil War most of MD was pro Rebel.  Does that count?  Come on, people.  Let Capitol Heights in.  I couldn't help where my parents lived.  Please?


----------



## homedepot20

Reading ALL these posts about Southern MD  kinda makes me homesick for MD. HOWEVER you'll can have your traffic , crime , congestion ETC ETC ETC, Here in North Carolina it's like St Marys in 1970 !!!!!


----------



## BakeMyFish

homedepot20 said:


> Reading ALL these posts about Southern MD  kinda makes me homesick for MD. HOWEVER you'll can have your traffic , crime , congestion ETC ETC ETC, Here in North Carolina it's like St Marys in 1970 !!!!!



My Mom and sisters moved to St. Pauls, NC.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BakeMyFish said:


> I'm liking Jrmy.  But, during the Civil War most of MD was pro Rebel.  Does that count?  Come on, people.  Let Capitol Heights in.  I couldn't help where my parents lived.  Please?



That list backs up what I said, just about anything south of Central Ave., Capital Hgts was south of Central (most of it) welcome aboard you SMIB.


----------



## BakeMyFish

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> That list backs up what I said, just about anything south of Central Ave., Capital Hgts was south of Central (most of it) welcome aboard you SMIB.


Does the IB stand for In Bred?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BakeMyFish said:


> Does the IB stand for In Bred?



  Yep


----------



## mitzi

BakeMyFish said:


> She took the calls, but Dispatching was a sexist job.  It was always a guy.  I forget her name, but she was great on the phone.  Smoked like a fiend.  Whenever I went in the office it was hard to breathe.  Now you are making me try to recall.  I'm thinking Helen, but might be wrong.



Now I remember when I would call back to see when the cab would get there she would always ask a man to check. Funny what minor things you can remember after all these years. Thanks for jogging my memory.
Malfunction Junction was in Clinton, in the bowling alley area.


----------



## BakeMyFish

mitzi said:


> Now I remember when I would call back to see when the cab would get there she would always ask a man to check. Funny what minor things you can remember after all these years. Thanks for jogging my memory.
> Malfunction Junction was in Clinton, in the bowling alley area.



I publish a post about every two weeks.  You can check it or I can put you on my email list.  I appreciate you reading it.  My Blog is my passion.  Check out the Red Barn post.  It's got a lot of local memories, too.


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Curly's Bowling alley and on the oppisite side from Curlys where the Walmart parking lot is, was a wooded lot that had a old house on it the was used one year or maybe several for a haunted house at Halloween.



That "old" house on the corner where the WalMart now stands used to be a Chinese Restaurant & Carry Out years ago.  They had slot machines everywhere and because it was so small, 2 people had a hard time passing each other in the hallways.  Down the street on  the opposite side from Curly's was the old "Hamilton Brothers" bar.  That place had almost as bad (if not worse) a reputation as Sunnybrook did.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BakeMyFish,  My father-in-law drove cab for many years part-time out of Marlow/Suitland area do you remember guy named Mike would have been in his late fiftys, when you were proably driving, he drove till around 1972 or so maybe longer?:shrug:


----------



## BakeMyFish

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> BakeMyFish,  My father-in-law drove cab for many years part-time out of Marlow/Suitland area do you remember guy named Mike would have been in his late fiftys, when you were proably driving, he drove till around 1972 or so maybe longer?:shrug:


  I didn't start until 1973.  But can't rememebr specifically a Mike.


----------



## mitzi

BakeMyFish said:


> S o, you grew up in Marlow Heights?  And you now live in Southern Maryland?



Yes, moved down here in 82. I was tired of everything I had up there getting stolen.


----------



## papoose

*B&J's*



JimW711 said:


> The best onion rings have always been at the B&J's carry Out in Accokeek! Take it from the fat man!!



don't forget the Steak, Egg and Cheese sub! lol


----------



## JimW711

papoose said:


> don't forget the Steak, Egg and Cheese sub! lol



Ya gotta try this place on Old Washington Road in Waldorf.  Called the You-C Carry Out.  They make a ham, egg, and cheese sub that is so damn good!  I get one at least once a week with fried onions.  It's as good if not better than the ones I used to get from the old Jiffy Shoppe Carry Out in Eastover years ago.

Take it from the fat man


----------



## jrmy1080

papoose said:


> don't forget the Steak, Egg and Cheese sub! lol


That place was great. I use to get the soft serve too.


----------



## leonardtowngal

vbailey said:


> Did any one know the Bradford Family ? Clara, Steve, Kenny ?



I went to school with a Kenny Bradford...Forestville Elementary, then Francis Scott Key Jr. High, then on to Suitland.  He graduated in ' 66 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nupe2

A few things:

Anybody remember how bad Banlon shirts used to smell when they got wet (maybe it was just me )

I remember watching my brother race his mustang at Acquasco Speedway in the late 60s.  Learned how a standard transmission worked.

Does anybody remember that there was a strip club where Mattawoman Beantown Road is now?  I don't think it closed until the late 80s or early 90s.

I know none of you ever went to the Moonlight Inn!  When I was a kid that was the landmark I would use to let me know we were almost home when coming up from visiting my grandparents in Virginia.


----------



## leonardtowngal

BakeMyFish said:


> She took the calls, but Dispatching was a sexist job.  It was always a guy.  I forget her name, but she was great on the phone.  Smoked like a fiend.  Whenever I went in the office it was hard to breathe.  Now you are making me try to recall.  I'm thinking Helen, but might be wrong.



Wasn't her name Joyce Jewett?


----------



## chrissyhh

papoose said:


> don't forget the Steak, Egg and Cheese sub! lol



Ham and Cheese Twist is my favorite!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nupe2 said:


> A few things:
> 
> Does anybody remember that there was a strip club where Mattawoman Beantown Road is now?  I don't think it closed until the late 80s or early 90s.
> 
> I know none of you ever went to the Moonlight Inn!  When I was a kid that was the landmark I would use to let me know we were almost home when coming up from visiting my grandparents in Virginia.



 That was the old Springhill Restaurant in its last days before closing it did turn into a strip joint for a while and when they knocked the building down for the road to go through the owner built the club on Rt. 5, I beleive which is now still a strip club but with a different name then what it was called when it was in the Springhill building I just cant think of the name back then.


----------



## Nupe2

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I just cant think of the name back then.



Sux to get old doesn't it? But it does beat the alternative!  Hey, is the trail open from the vet's home up to the St. Mary's line?  I see they've put blacktop down.  I might try to ride up there on my bike this weekend.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Nupe2 said:


> Sux to get old doesn't it? But it does beat the alternative!  Hey, is the trail open from the vet's home up to the St. Mary's line?  I see they've put blacktop down.  I might try to ride up there on my bike this weekend.



Its somewhat open, they paved it yesterday, I rode it down to past McKays this morning, but they were doing finishing touches along the sides, so I dont think Ill ride it till this weekend, when they are not working, me and the DW have have been riding the trial everyday now for the past 3 weeks or so, in the mornings cause Im working a evening shift.  They have done a nice job on it.


----------



## BakeMyFish

leonardtowngal said:


> Wasn't her name Joyce Jewett?




I remember a Joyce Jewett from High School.  I only worked weekends with the cab.  I don't recall a Joyce taking the calls.  Not sure if it was a different person than during the week.


----------



## ItalianScallion

SeptemberLady said:


> Use to go to Oakland Inn
> Miss all those nice restaurants we use to frequent.  There was a restaurant off Silver Hill Road...can't remember the name where we use to go after leaving the bowling alley on branch avenue.


Stoneys. I might have bowled with you because we stopped there after bowling also. I bowled at Parkland from 1974-1977.


Bay_Kat said:


> My sister and I used to walk to the mall also and never worried even walking through the parking garage never bothered us.


Yep. I grew up in Hillcrest Hts and played on the field where Iverson Mall sits before it was built. My parents shopped at Giant too.


BakeMyFish said:


> **Eddie Leonard's Sandwich Shops, you should buy them.  For the very best in sandwiches just try them.**


***no matter where you are, you'll find that you're not far from an Eddy Leonard's sandwich shop!!! Great "jingle" wasn't it?


Nupe2 said:


> I remember watching my brother race his mustang at Acquasco Speedway in the late 60s.  Learned how a standard transmission worked.


Hey enyaw! I raced there in 1972 and later.


OldHillcrestGuy said:


> That was the old Springhill Restaurant in its last days before closing it did turn into a strip joint for a while and when they knocked the building down for the road to go through the owner built the club on Rt. 5, I beleive which is now still a strip club but with a different name then what it was called when it was in the Springhill building I just cant think of the name back then.


There was: Rebs fireplace and choo choo's.


----------



## Bubbaj47

Man this disscussion is sure bringing back some fond memories.

Remember the Quonset Hut very well.

Also used to go into DC on Good Hope Rd. to Clancy's Irish Pizza Parlour.    Drink beer, eat pizza and watch the go go girls.

Bake My Fish, I see that you live in Eldersburg, I'm in Westminster.


----------



## Dupontster

Bubbaj47 said:


> Man this disscussion is sure bringing back some fond memories.
> 
> Remember the Quonset Hut very well.
> 
> Also used to go into DC on Good Hope Rd. to Clancy's Irish Pizza Parlour.    Drink beer, eat pizza and watch the go go girls.
> 
> Bake My Fish, I see that you live in Eldersburg, I'm in Westminster.




We used to go to Clancy's probably 2 - 3 times a week for lunch...(Beer & PizzA)  Watched the girls too... There was another little joint across the street from Clancy's just a little ways up...Can't think of the name right now but we went there a lot too...  Twirl them pasties


----------



## SeptemberLady

jrmy1080 said:


> Towns and communities in Southern Maryland
> 
> Towns and places in Southern Maryland include:
> Anne Arundel County:
> 
> * Deale
> * Shady Side
> 
> Calvert County:
> 
> * Chesapeake Beach
> * Dunkirk
> * Huntingtown
> * Lusby, Maryland
> * North Beach
> * Prince Frederick (county seat)
> * Port Republic, Maryland
> * St. Leonard, Maryland
> * Solomons
> 
> Charles County:
> 
> * Bryans Road, Maryland
> * Indian Head
> * Hughesville, Maryland
> * La Plata (county seat)
> * Nanjemoy, Maryland
> * Waldorf
> * St. Charles
> 
> Prince George's County:
> 
> * Accokeek
> * Brandywine
> * Clinton
> * Eagle Harbor
> * Upper Marlboro (county seat)
> 
> St. Mary's County:
> 
> * California, Maryland
> * Charlotte Hall, Maryland
> * Hollywood, Maryland
> * Leonardtown (county seat)
> * Lexington Park
> * Mechanicsville, Maryland
> * St. Mary's City




I know we are the forgotten ones, but....

Prince George's County:

    * Accokeek
    * *Aquasco*
    * Brandywine
    * Clinton
    * Eagle Harbor
    * Upper Marlboro (county seat)


----------



## SeptemberLady

BakeMyFish said:


> I didn't start until 1973.  But can't rememebr specifically a Mike.



Do you remember a Joe Hayes?  He was a DC cabbie, but use to be friends with a family that I knew in Marlow Heights/Hillcrest Heights, and frequently came by in his DC cab.


----------



## awpitt

Was born in DC, mid sixties. Moved to Laurel. Actually lived in the Maryland City housing across Rt 198 form the racetrack. My Dad worked at the NSA. I was introduced to lobster at the Bay-N-Surf which was in the middle of no where at the time. Now it's across from Laurel Lakes. There was a fire there not long ago so I don't know if it's still there. I remember a Shakey's Pizza that was located at the Rt 1 split and a drive-in movie over by the Rt 1 Rt 198 intersection. Moved to Colorado Springs in 73 so my Dad could work in the Mountain for two years. Then it was back to back to MD in Washingiton County. Graduated Boonsboro HS in 83. The Navy brought me to St. Mary's in 88.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?



Born in Philippines, lived in Midway, Germany/England and then moved to Md, PG then AA and on to Calvert!


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

awpitt said:


> Was born in DC, mid sixties. Moved to Laurel. Actually lived in the Maryland City housing across Rt 198 form the racetrack. My Dad worked at the NSA. I was introduced to lobster at the Bay-N-Surf which was in the middle of no where at the time. Now it's across from Laurel Lakes. There was a fire there not long ago so I don't know if it's still there. I remember a Shakey's Pizza that was located at the Rt 1 split and a drive-in movie over by the Rt 1 Rt 198 intersection. Moved to Colorado Springs in 73 so my Dad could work in the Mountain for two years. Then it was back to back to MD in Washingiton County. Graduated Boonsboro HS in 83. The Navy brought me to St. Mary's in 88.



Bay -N- Surf was great way back!! Did you know a Teresa Harrison in Boonsboro, about one year older then you?


----------



## havoc

Grew up in Forestville in the 70s...ah, memories...

Silver Hill bowling alley every Friday night with my parents...strong memory of the dirty purple paisley carpeting there.

Church's Fried Chicken

Arthur Treachers and Cindy King Dance Studio over near McNamara

Regina's in Camp Springs

Grand Union grocery store in the PennMar shopping center...and Santa Claus used to have a little hut out in the parking lot

The toy store upstairs in Iverson Mall out in the middle of the mall - all glass windows/walls totally filled with stuffed animals

I remember when they built the mall in Forestville...we were so happy to have one close by.  Orange Julius was a big hit...


----------



## camily

Dupontster said:


> Maybe we should start an old pharts club....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I'm with you on this...I thought the same thing...Marlow Heights is not SoMd...It is PG County...
> I just about lived at Pennies...When Jackie & Donna had it and when Penny himself was  living and owned it...I used to bartend for Cryer at the Wharf...That place was jumpin at one time...Food Lion is sitting where Charlies Villa was...Had some good times at Oakwood Lodge too...That's really about all I remember about the 60's & 70's... The rest was a blur...



The Wharf in Solomons?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ItalianScallion said:


> Yep. I grew up in Hillcrest Hts and played on the field where Iverson Mall sits before it was built. My parents shopped at Giant too.
> 
> There was: Rebs fireplace and choo choo's.



 I played on Carozza Field, (now Iverson Mall) for the Silver Hill Boys Club way back then.

Rebs Fireplace thats what it was called, before Choo Choo's.


----------



## BakeMyFish

SeptemberLady said:


> Do you remember a Joe Hayes?  He was a DC cabbie, but use to be friends with a family that I knew in Marlow Heights/Hillcrest Heights, and frequently came by in his DC cab.



I don't know him.  DC cabs were different companies than Yellow.


----------



## Dupontster

I went to the Stardust in Waldorf to see Kenny Rogers & the First Edition one time.... How ya like me now?


----------



## BakeMyFish

I'm still thinking about Clancy's.  I used to drive a dancer from there to the Methadone clinic. She paid me extra to hang with her so the guys outside (like a liquor store) wouldn't rip her off.  It wasn't her money she was worried about, it was her fix.


----------



## dan0623_2000

camily said:


> The Wharf in Solomons?



No She is talking about the old Leonardtown Wharf that was located where the present park and boat launch is located past the old court house in Leonardtown over in St. Marys.

One of the few places I was physically thrown out of.  Don't ever say the band sucks when they are good friends of the bouncers.  I got bounced right out the door on my ass.


----------



## toppick08

dan0623_2000 said:


> No She is talking about the old Leonardtown Wharf that was located where the present park and boat launch is located past the old court house in Leonardtown over in St. Marys.
> 
> One of the few places I was physically thrown out of.  Don't ever say the band sucks when they are good friends of the bopuncers.  I got bounced right out the door on my ass.


----------



## BakeMyFish

dan0623_2000 said:


> No She is talking about the old Leonardtown Wharf that was located where the present park and boat launch is located past the old court house in Leonardtown over in St. Marys.
> 
> One of the few places I was physically thrown out of.  Don't ever say the band sucks when they are good friends of the bouncers.  I got bounced right out the door on my ass.



That'll teach ya to keep your opinion to yoself


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I played on Carozza Field, (now Iverson Mall) for the Silver Hill Boys Club way back then.
> 
> Rebs Fireplace thats what it was called, before Choo Choo's.



Reb's Fireplace Lounge was located on Rte. 301 somewhere in the vicinity of where Popeye's is now located before it burned down the 2nd time.  Maybe a little bit north of there.  I went in there once and saw an old neighbor from when I lived in Fort Washington dancing there.  Boy... was she embarrassed.

Choo Choo's is located on Rte.5


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Dupontster said:


> I went to the Stardust in Waldorf to see Kenny Rogers & the First Edition one time.... How ya like me now?



Oh My God, I was there also, I remember you.


----------



## Dupontster

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Oh My God, I was there also, I remember you.



Was that you that pushed his way in front of us? I came () close to slappin you...But you were pretty big and I didn't want to change my looks at that particular time...


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> Was that you that pushed his way in front of us? I came () close to slappin you...But you were pretty big and I didn't want to change my looks at that particular time...


I left my Peters jacket there.  Anybody find it?


----------



## Nupe2

BakeMyFish said:


> I left my Peters jacket there.  Anybody find it?



You haven't seen mine have you?  I put it down to play on the playground and some azzhole stole it!  I begged my mother for weeks for that jacket.  It cost $10!  That was big money back in '68!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Sooo many memories, sooo little time to recall them. 
As a kid, I remember the smell of Western Auto in Marlow Hts. I'd go in there in the summer and smell the tire rubber that was everywhere and I was fascinated by the generators for my bicycle. Remember them? You'd mount the small generator motor on your rear wheel and it had a front & rear light that would light up. The faster you went, the brighter it got. They were $5 in 1966 and I collected and cashed in hundreds of bottles trying to save up for one. Highs dairy stores (remember them?) would take the bottles. Anyone remember where the Highs store was? Marlow or Hillcrest?
Remember those thick glass milk bottles (worth 5 cents) and the "milkman" who would actually bring them right to your back door and put them in the silver "milk box"? And the thick Coke bottles too (worth 2 cents)? I dropped one on the sidewalk once and it didn't break! I never got an allowance so I had to earn everything I got as a kid. It took me forever to save up for that generator! I used to cut neighbors lawns for $2! (Can you imagine??!!!) But I thought I was rich when I got paid! 
I used to go to Drug Fair in Hillcrest Hts and try to sit at the soda bar and order a vanilla milkshake for 25 cents. IT WAS GOOD! Real vanilla flavor. And my favorite candy was Bonomo Turkish taffy. Remember them? Vanilla, of course. Slam them then enjoy them. Enough for now.


----------



## JULZ

BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?



Born in Tokyo, grew up in PG County (Cheverly), transplanted to Calvert County then St. Mary's County.


----------



## BakeMyFish

ItalianScallion said:


> Sooo many memories, sooo little time to recall them.
> As a kid, I remember the smell of Western Auto in Marlow Hts. I'd go in there in the summer and smell the tire rubber that was everywhere and I was fascinated by the generators for my bicycle. Remember them? You'd mount the small generator motor on your rear wheel and it had a front & rear light that would light up. The faster you went, the brighter it got. They were $5 in 1966 and I collected and cashed in hundreds of bottles trying to save up for one. Highs dairy stores (remember them?) would take the bottles. Anyone remember where the Highs store was? Marlow or Hillcrest?
> Remember those thick glass milk bottles (worth 5 cents) and the "milkman" who would actually bring them right to your back door and put them in the silver "milk box"? And the thick Coke bottles too (worth 2 cents)? I dropped one on the sidewalk once and it didn't break! I never got an allowance so I had to earn everything I got as a kid. It took me forever to save up for that generator! I used to cut neighbors lawns for $2! (Can you imagine??!!!) But I thought I was rich when I got paid!
> I used to go to Drug Fair in Hillcrest Hts and try to sit at the soda bar and order a vanilla milkshake for 25 cents. IT WAS GOOD! Real vanilla flavor. And my favorite candy was Bonomo Turkish taffy. Remember them? Vanilla, of course. Slam them then enjoy them. Enough for now.



I remember all those things except exact locations of stores.  My mother took me to the Drug Store in Suitland all the time and we sat at the soda counter and I ordered "Ay salad sandich and coke."  She always reminds me of that because she thought it was so cute.  The older I get the more I sound like that, except now "Ay salad sandiches give me the runs."

Did you have a Washington Post paper route, too?  Seems all my friends and I did.  Walking the hills of Capitol Heights delivering papers, then when I was running late, I'd throw a bunch of them away in an old abandoned hose.  The same place we hung out to drink my father's whiskey I took from the cabinet.  We would take a tiny sip and swear we were drunk.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> I left my Peters jacket there.  Anybody find it?




Did it have "Bake My Fish" embroided on it with the 2 dice?  If so, I threw it out on my way back to Oxon Hill.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BakeMyFish said:


> I remember all those things except exact locations of stores.  My mother took me to the Drug Store in Suitland all the time and we sat at the soda counter and I ordered "Ay salad sandich and coke."  She always reminds me of that because she thought it was so cute.  The older I get the more I sound like that, except now "Ay salad sandiches give me the runs."
> 
> Did you have a Washington Post paper route, too?  Seems all my friends and I did.  Walking the hills of Capitol Heights delivering papers, then when I was running late, I'd throw a bunch of them away in an old abandoned hose.  The same place we hung out to drink my father's whiskey I took from the cabinet.  We would take a tiny sip and swear we were drunk.



The Highs store in the Hillcrest Hgts shopping center was right beside Givonni's(sp).  There was the bank then the resturant(Givonia)sp (not even close to being spelled right) then the Highs Store and about three doors down was Murphys 5 and 10, theres was also a mens clothing store called Gary's in that section, that moved to the Mall when it opened.  Love me some butter brickle ice cream from highs was like 5 cents for one scoop 10 cents for 2, rode my bike up there all the time.  drug fair was never in Hillcrest Hgts Shopping center, it was Drug Mart, Doc's place where all the grits hung out with there big mack pants and chuck taylors on.
 The Highs store in the Marlow Hgts SC was in the little exit way out to 28th ave, just before Mario's barber shop.
 I also had a paper route delivered the Washington Daily News and the Washington Post, for the Post had just about all of the Southview Apts on Southern Ave and all of Forrest Hills Apts, across from Cafritz Hospital, now known as Greater Southeast.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> Did it have "Bake My Fish" embroided on it with the 2 dice?  If so, I threw it out on my way back to Oxon Hill.



  Damn hoodlums from Oxon Hill, coming over to Hillcrest and starting trouble.  I remember the blocks from Hillcrest didnot get along with the blocks from District Hgts.  Guess you could say there were gangs back then but nothing like today, only weapons then were fisticuffs, maybe bras knuckles and baseball bats, no guns or knives were used.


----------



## Dupontster

BakeMyFish said:


> I remember all those things except exact locations of stores.  My mother took me to the Drug Store in Suitland all the time and we sat at the soda counter and I ordered "Ay salad sandich and coke."  She always reminds me of that because she thought it was so cute.  The older I get the more I sound like that, except now "Ay salad sandiches give me the runs."
> 
> *Did you have a Washington Post paper route, too?*  Seems all my friends and I did.  Walking the hills of Capitol Heights delivering papers, then when I was running late, I'd throw a bunch of them away in an old abandoned hose.  The same place we hung out to drink my father's whiskey I took from the cabinet.  We would take a tiny sip and swear we were drunk.



I had an Evening Star route....


----------



## ItalianScallion

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> The Highs store in the Hillcrest Hgts shopping center was right beside Givonni's(sp).  There was the bank then the resturant(Givonia)sp (not even close to being spelled right) then the Highs Store and about three doors down was Murphys 5 and 10...
> drug fair was never in Hillcrest Hgts Shopping center...
> The Highs store in the Marlow Hgts SC was in the little exit way out to 28th ave, just before Mario's barber shop.


Giovanni's is the spelling and OK on the Drug Mart. What I remember was the 2 LARGE wooden swinging doors, remember them? And the bar type counter with the real round swivel stools and the green and silver milk shake mixing machines. I remember a space between Giovanni's and the Drug store; am I right? Is this where Highs was or what? Looking at Giovanni's, was Highs on the left or right?
In Marlow Hts, I remember it because Mario was a close family friend (almost family) and another of my uncle's worked for him. (John Alfieri). We were sooo Mafia back then!  My Dad worked part time for the hardware store on that same side about 3 doors up. My favorite place there was Woolworths. They had the best Christmas displays and those awesome hoagies! I think it was the onions that gave them their flavor.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ItalianScallion said:


> Giovanni's is the spelling and OK on the Drug Mart. What I remember was the 2 LARGE wooden swinging doors, remember them? And the bar type counter with the real round swivel stools and the green and silver milk shake mixing machines. I remember a space between Giovanni's and the Drug store; am I right? Is this where Highs was or what? Looking at Giovanni's, was Highs on the left or right?
> In Marlow Hts, I remember it because Mario was a close family friend (almost family) and another of my uncle's worked for him. (John Alfieri). We were sooo Mafia back then!  My Dad worked part time for the hardware store on that same side about 3 doors up. My favorite place there was Woolworths. They had the best Christmas displays and those awesome hoagies! I think it was the onions that gave them their flavor.



There was a open space between the drug store and the bank, led down a sidewalk to the stairs for the few offices above the bank, my dentist was up there.
Highs was on the left.
Man alot of Italians in the area back then, is the Alfieri the one with Silver Hill FD.  who has been chief and all kinds of other offices over the years and now lives in Charlotte Hall?


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Damn hoodlums from Oxon Hill, coming over to Hillcrest and starting trouble.  I remember the blocks from Hillcrest didnot get along with the blocks from District Hgts.  Guess you could say there were gangs back then but nothing like today, only weapons then were fisticuffs, maybe bras knuckles and baseball bats, no guns or knives were used.




HAHAHA.. Blocks and Greasers.. I was one of them.  Had the 3/4 length leather coat, the "mac" pants, and the Chuck Taylors.  That is when I wasn't wearing [as the Greaseman used to say] my Wwaanngtips.

You remember the differences between the blocks of Hillcrest Heights and District Heights, but don't remember the rumbles by the Iverson Mall parking garage with the blocks from Oxon Hill?  I was in a few of them and I remember the rumbles near the woods at the ABC Drive-In when the blocks from Hillcrest showed up.


As Lou Costello used to put it.... I've been a baaaaddddddddddd boy


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

JimW711 said:


> HAHAHA.. Blocks and Greasers.. I was one of them.  Had the 3/4 length leather coat, the "mac" pants, and the Chuck Taylors.  That is when I wasn't wearing [as the Greaseman used to say] my Wwaanngtips.
> 
> You remember the differences between the blocks of Hillcrest Heights and District Heights, but don't remember the rumbles by the Iverson Mall parking garage with the blocks from Oxon Hill?  I was in a few of them and I remember the rumbles near the woods at the ABC Drive-In when the blocks from Hillcrest showed up.
> 
> 
> As Lou Costello used to put it.... I've been a baaaaddddddddddd boy



I wasnt either block or greaser, guess you could say I was kind of a collegiate.  I do remember all the fights the first year Potomac opened, had to have the police in the halls for like about 10 days, because the Hillcrest guys and Oxon Hill people were fighting over whos turf Potomac was going to be.   I went to Crossland 66, brother and my future wife went to Potomac and most of my friends went to PHS.  Ended up knowing more people there then at Crossland, use to cruise Glassmanor all the time some of the hottest girls  at Potomac lived there. Ft Washington Park was always on our route of travel.


----------



## mitzi

JimW711 said:


> HAHAHA.. Blocks and Greasers.. I was one of them.  Had the 3/4 length leather coat, the "mac" pants, and the Chuck Taylors.  That is when I wasn't wearing [as the Greaseman used to say] my Wwaanngtips.
> 
> You remember the differences between the blocks of Hillcrest Heights and District Heights, but don't remember the rumbles by the Iverson Mall parking garage with the blocks from Oxon Hill?  I was in a few of them and I remember the rumbles near the woods at the ABC Drive-In when the blocks from Hillcrest showed up.
> 
> 
> As Lou Costello used to put it.... I've been a baaaaddddddddddd boy




None of you guys were the ones that hung out in that empty space in Hillcrest shopping center are you? I remember hating to have to walk by there. I guess most of you went to Benjamin Stoddart too.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

mitzi said:


> None of you guys were the ones that hung out in that empty space in Hillcrest shopping center are you? I remember hating to have to walk by there. I guess most of you went to Benjamin Stoddart too.



 Wasnt me, I was a good ole boy, but I could proably give you the names of about a dozen of them..
 I knew of all of them and I still rode my bike out and around the parking lot on my way to Highs for my butter brickle cone to avoid them.


----------



## JimW711

mitzi said:


> None of you guys were the ones that hung out in that empty space in Hillcrest shopping center are you? I remember hating to have to walk by there. I guess most of you went to Benjamin Stoddart too.



The main place where we used to gather at was at the McDonald's on Livingston Road by Rte. 210 in Forest Heights.  We'd gather there and either go down to 295 to watch them drag race, or go off cruising looking for mischief.


If it was the weekend, or if we skipped school, we'd hang out down at Fort Washington.

PS:  I was baaadddddddd boy, but I never disrespected any girl or woman


----------



## BakeMyFish

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I wasnt either block or greaser, guess you could say I was kind of a collegiate.  I do remember all the fights the first year Potomac opened, had to have the police in the halls for like about 10 days, because the Hillcrest guys and Oxon Hill people were fighting over whos turf Potomac was going to be.   I went to Crossland 66, brother and my future wife went to Potomac and most of my friends went to PHS.  Ended up knowing more people there then at Crossland, use to cruise Glassmanor all the time some of the hottest girls  at Potomac lived there. Ft Washington Park was always on our route of travel.



I was Block.  The Collegiates (I suspect)  had discovered pot, while we were a bunch of Scudweiser romper stompers.  Wish I had known the Collegiates better back then.  We could have saved some damage to our cars from being drunken, driving bums.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> I had an Evening Star route....



Remember the Daily News?


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> Did it have "Bake My Fish" embroided on it with the 2 dice?  If so, I threw it out on my way back to Oxon Hill.



Actually it was dark green and had "Bird" embroidered on it and our "fraternity" DAK logo.  We thought we were bad.


----------



## buttercupp

Does anyone remember the stores in DC that would decorate their windows at Christmas time. That was a big deal in are family along with Marlow Heights Santa.


----------



## BakeMyFish

buttercupp said:


> Does anyone remember the stores in DC that would decorate their windows at Christmas time. That was a big deal in are family along with Marlow Heights Santa.



Hecht Company was one of the big ones.


----------



## Dupontster

BakeMyFish said:


> Hecht Company was one of the big ones.



Kanns too..


----------



## awpitt

SouthernMdRocks said:


> Bay -N- Surf was great way back!! Did you know a Teresa Harrison in Boonsboro, about one year older then you?


That name doesn't ring a bell. I even checked my yearbooks and we didn't have any Harrisons. Could that be a married name?


----------



## Nupe2

Dupontster said:


> Kanns too..



...and lansburgh's.


----------



## farmcats

Anyone remember the Salad Bowl in District Heights / disco dancing?? 

Penn- Mar Shopping Center : Grand Union , Peoples Drug , Sun Furniture , Kresgees , Citizens Bank and Western Auto .

Frederick Sasscer jr/sr high '70.


----------



## BakeMyFish

farmcats said:


> Anyone remember the Salad Bowl in District Heights / disco dancing??
> 
> Penn- Mar Shopping Center : Grand Union , Peoples Drug , Sun Furniture , Kresgees , Citizens Bank and Western Auto .
> 
> Frederick Sasscer jr/sr high '70.



Definitely Penn Mar.


----------



## BakeMyFish

BakeMyFish said:


> Definitely Penn Mar.



Isn't there a Starbucks now?


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster, you look a lot like Bob.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Well, I have to go back to the redskins game.  Catch you Old Pharts later.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> Well, I have to go back to the redskins game.  Catch you Old Pharts later.



Hey!!!!!!!!!   I "resemble" that remark


----------



## BakeMyFish

Ok, I'm back.  What's next?


----------



## BakeMyFish

mitzi said:


> Yes, moved down here in 82. I was tired of everything I had up there getting stolen.



Were you being harassed by your neighbors?


----------



## BakeMyFish

Someone mentioned Dixie Pig yesterday.  I know that place is closed, but are there any others?  I looked online and it seems there are a bunch of different places named Dixie Pig, but I don't think they are the same.


----------



## BakeMyFish

otter said:


> Curly's  The most hated duckpin house in Maryland...



I grew up with duckipins.  Best place was Parkland.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> We used to go to Clancy's probably 2 - 3 times a week for lunch...(Beer & PizzA)  Watched the girls too... There was another little joint across the street from Clancy's just a little ways up...Can't think of the name right now but we went there a lot too...  Twirl them pasties




I have been in Eldersburg for 22 years.  My wife works at Bullock's meats.  Really cute blonde.  Thin.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> We used to go to Clancy's probably 2 - 3 times a week for lunch...(Beer & PizzA)  Watched the girls too... There was another little joint across the street from Clancy's just a little ways up...Can't think of the name right now but we went there a lot too...  Twirl them pasties



Man, Clancy's.  I used to pick up a dancer there and took her to her Methadone clinic.  She was a regular passenger.  Really hot.  But a junkie.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Bubbaj47 said:


> Man this disscussion is sure bringing back some fond memories.
> 
> Remember the Quonset Hut very well.
> 
> Also used to go into DC on Good Hope Rd. to Clancy's Irish Pizza Parlour.    Drink beer, eat pizza and watch the go go girls.
> 
> Bake My Fish, I see that you live in Eldersburg, I'm in Westminster.



I have been in Eldersburg for 22 years. My wife works at Bullock's meats. Really cute blonde. Thin.


----------



## Old Timer

BakeMyFish said:


> I don't know him.  DC cabs were different companies than Yellow.



My uncle drove a Yellow cab way back when - did you know a Harry Gray?


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> I have been in Eldersburg for 22 years. My wife works at Bullock's meats. Really cute blonde. Thin.



My nephew and his family live up there... I think he lives on Compton Lane.  Nice area!


----------



## leonardtowngal

BakeMyFish said:


> Definitely Penn Mar.



I remember when they built Penn-Mar shopping center.  Where the mall is now across the street were 2 baseball fields where my daddy coached Forestville Boy's Club.  Ray Miller, former skipper of the Orioles was on his team.  There was a ball diamond where Penney's is now and at the other end where K-Mart is/use to be.


----------



## ItalianScallion

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> There was a open space between the drug store and the bank, led down a sidewalk to the stairs for the few offices above the bank, my dentist was up there.
> Highs was on the left.
> Man alot of Italians in the area back then, is the Alfieri the one with Silver Hill FD.  who has been chief and all kinds of other offices over the years and now lives in Charlotte Hall?


Great, then I did remember the space between the buildings. 
John was the barber (Mike's Dad) and Mike is the fire guy or chief or big cheese at Silver Hill VFD. He's my cousin, of course. You might know my brother if you know Mike. Joey D? Can't give last name on here. Small world eh?


mitzi said:


> None of you guys were the ones that hung out in that empty space in Hillcrest shopping center are you? I remember hating to have to walk by there. I guess most of you went to Benjamin Stoddart too.


I never hung out in that empty space. Only on the sidewalk and then only when I was visiting my uncle's barber shop which was about once a month. 
I lived in the house at the top of the hill from Stoddert. I could see it from my front yard and played football for years on their field on weekends.


----------



## SeptemberLady

Someone mentioned Salad Bowl...disco dancing.  I remember going there...Silver Hill Road?

Anyone remember the Brass Rail?  There also was a disco dancing spot on St. Barnabas Road in an office building...downstairs?

Also use to go to Clinton Inn.


----------



## farmcats

Salad Bowl under the liquor store in District Heights across from DHVFD.
Clinton Inn Yep!! 
How about Sam's Crabhouse in Clinton.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Did anyone drive a Road Runner?


----------



## BakeMyFish

You know, there is only one Arthur Treacher's left in MD, and it's in Marlow Heights.


----------



## toppick08

BakeMyFish said:


> Did anyone drive a Road Runner?



What year ?....


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> Ya gotta try this place on Old Washington Road in Waldorf.  Called the You-C Carry Out.  They make a ham, egg, and cheese sub that is so damn good!  I get one at least once a week with fried onions.  It's as good if not better than the ones I used to get from the old Jiffy Shoppe Carry Out in Eastover years ago.
> 
> Take it from the fat man




Steak, Egg and Cheese?  Sound like McDonald's.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Anyone know the Burchs?  Donny and Joe?


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> Did anyone drive a Road Runner?



My brother had a White 1968 Roadrunner with the Blue Vinyl interior and the red stripe tires.  It wasn't as fast as the 1966 Mercury Comet Cyclone GT that I had. But he became a Maryland State Trooper and had a 1969 Ford police car with a 429 in it.  The Comet was faster, but not as fast as the radio........


----------



## camily

Old Timer said:


> My uncle drove a Yellow cab way back when - did you know a *Harry Gray*?



Funny name.


----------



## mitzi

BakeMyFish said:


> You know, there is only one Arthur Treacher's left in MD, and it's in Marlow Heights.



I'm surprised it's still there. It opened in the mid 70s. I haven't been up that way for at least 8 years, no reason to go.


----------



## MJ

RPMDAD said:


> Wow this thread is a blast from the past, and a test for long term memory.
> Lived in Northbridge apartments inoxon hill and then Birchwood City, attended Potomac Sr. High School graduated 1970. Worked at Jr. Hot Shoppes in Marlow Hghts. and Montgomery Ward Iverson Mall. Remember, steak in a sack, worked as a lifeguard at some apts. right behind Marlow Hghts Shopping Center for a couple of years. Lived foer a while in suitland right off Pa ave./Rte 4. Have been to the village barn, remember the Red Barn. Worked at Lafayette Radioo Electronics for a while. and remember float and smoke, by marlow hghts shopping center.
> Dated a girl who went to Lareine ?? in suitland. Remember China Sea, Quonset Hut, 51 club, Remember a little place right across the street from dennis grove apts Roma Inn, many a beer and pizza there.


 
 27th Ave., representin'  My brother Steve worked at Lafayette for a bit in the 70's.  Three of my brothers went to McNamara....Steve, Joe and Tom C.


----------



## RPMDAD

mitzi said:


> I'm surprised it's still there. It opened in the mid 70s. I haven't been up that way for at least 8 years, no reason to go.



Not to get off the subject but, there is / was an Arthur Treacher's in Deale Md. that was still opened at least a year ago. Food was good and thought of all the others that i used to go to a long time ago, not sure if it's still open but will check this weekend and get back to you all.


----------



## RPMDAD

MJ said:


> 27th Ave., representin'  My brother Steve worked at Lafayette for a bit in the 70's.  Three of my brothers went to McNamara....Steve, Joe and Tom C.



Definitely remember a Steve, also worked with a good friend named Roger. Actually in a haze Steve might have been my Boss / or Shift supervisor type guy.


----------



## MJ

RPMDAD said:


> Definitely remember a Steve, also worked with a good friend named Roger. Actually in a haze Steve might have been my Boss / or Shift supervisor type guy.


 
He went to LA for a bit in the 70's/80's, but he's in Laurel now. He's been in a bit of a haze since LA.


----------



## Old Timer

camily said:


> Funny name.



For an incredibly funny man.  Even now, years after he died, nobody is quite sure what the true story is behind him losing part of a finger - he gave everybody a completely different story.

He was a riot when he drove his taxi.  When my brother was up for a visit in the early 70's he took us (probably a total of 7 of us squished together) for a tour of DC in the taxi which included a stop at the Watergate so he could pee in the bushes.


----------



## Roberta

RPMDAD said:


> *Wow this thread is a blast from the past*, and a test for long term memory.
> Lived in Northbridge apartments inoxon hill and then Birchwood City, attended Potomac Sr. High School graduated 1970. Worked at Jr. Hot Shoppes in Marlow Hghts. and Montgomery Ward Iverson Mall. Remember, steak in a sack, worked as a lifeguard at some apts. right behind Marlow Hghts Shopping Center for a couple of years. Lived foer a while in suitland right off Pa ave./Rte 4. Have been to the village barn, remember the Red Barn. Worked at Lafayette Radioo Electronics for a while. and remember float and smoke, by marlow hghts shopping center.
> Dated a girl who went to Lareine ?? in suitland. Remember China Sea, Quonset Hut, 51 club, Remember a little place right across the street from dennis grove apts Roma Inn, many a beer and pizza there.



I didn't know that PG county was part of SOUTHERN MARYLAND.


----------



## Roberta

:





toppick08 said:


> That's Victory Bar league.


----------



## JimW711

Roberta said:


> I didn't know that PG county was part of SOUTHERN MARYLAND.



As has been stated in a previous post, Southern Maryland includes all areas of P.G. County south of and including Upper Marlboro.


----------



## cissp

*Marlow Heights 60s and 70s Has to Chime In!*

Hey Bob!

I grew up inside the Beltway PG County, starting with the Dennis Grove Apartments, off of St. Barnabas Road (which is now known as Oxon Hill Village and is a very scary place to be). We next moved to 28th Parkway in Hillcrest Heights, and then Akron Street in Deer Park Heights for the remainder of my time. Looks like you've really struck a positive note with your post.

And hey everyone, check out Bob's Boomer Twilight blog--great stuff!


----------



## cissp

Bay_Kat said:


> Marlow Heights, which became Temple Hills for some unknown reason in the early to mid '80s.



Yeah, isn't that weird how some people now refer to Marlow/Hillcrest Heights as Temple Hills now? To me, Temple Hills was across St. Barnabas Road. Between Marlow and Hillcrest Heights, the demarc point was generally agreed to be St. Clair Drive, with Marlow being on the theater side, and Wards being on the Hillcrest side. Here's another place name that people have changed. Newer residents of PG County now generally refer to the county as Prince Georges County, rather than PG County. Some even get downright indignant when you say PG County. I tell them I grew up there and can refer to it any way I please, and that's how we always referred to it.


----------



## cissp

"My Mom still has a picture on her wall that was taken in the trailer in the Marlow Heights Shopping Center of Me, my Brother, and Sister on Santa's lap. Think I was about 4. Great times and great memories!! After I got married, we lived in Heather Hill Apartments for a while and ended up in Morningside before moving down here."

If you don't mind, how about sending me a copy of that photo, so I can put it up on my web site? Also, any others you'd like to share pertaining to Marlow Heights and vicinity.


----------



## cissp

sux2b44 said:


> June Ree (sp) Karate - Nobody Bodders Me!!  Nobody Bodders Me Eader!!!
> 
> The bowling alley in Marlow Heights!!!
> The Red Barn????
> Waxie Maxies in Iverson Mall
> Spencer's in Iverson Mall that had the "secret" back room for the head shop.


Spent many a quarter in that bowling alley, playing five balls for a quarter pin ball machines.

The Red Barn on St. Barnabas Road was my first job when I turned 14 in '72.

Before Spencer's in Iverson Mall there was Sumi's, and they openly sold the "head" supplies. Also, I worked at Jr. Hot Shoppes in front of Iverson Mall from the early to the mid 70s.


----------



## cissp

chrissyhh said:


> How about MEMCO? My mom used to shop there alot.



Paid my $1, "Lifetime Membership", fee back in the early to mid 70s, at that shopping center across from Andrews AFB. Wonder if I can get that refunded now?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

MJ said:


> 27th Ave., representin'  My brother Steve worked at Lafayette for a bit in the 70's.  Three of my brothers went to McNamara....Steve, Joe and Tom C.



 Berkeley St/Easton St. side of 27th ave or the Keating St/Olson St. side of 27th. ?


----------



## BakeMyFish

MJ said:


> 27th Ave., representin'  My brother Steve worked at Lafayette for a bit in the 70's.  Three of my brothers went to McNamara....Steve, Joe and Tom C.



McNamara, McNamara!!  Slowly I turned . . . . . . That school ruined my high school pitching career.  They were lousy, and supposed to be a pushover so the coach let me pitch the game, because the #1 pitcher was being save for the game against Surratsville (our biggest rival).  Those punks at McNamara smacked the ball all over the field, and I was switched to 1st base for the rest of the season.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> McNamara, McNamara!!  Slowly I turned . . . . . . That school ruined my high school pitching career.  They were lousy, and supposed to be a pushover so the coach let me pitch the game, because the #1 pitcher was being save for the game against Surratsville (our biggest rival).  Those punks at McNamara smacked the ball all over the field, and I was switched to 1st base for the rest of the season.



Maybe you were just "overated" as a pitcher....

Sorry, I had to say it because I'm the one who stole your Peters jacket


----------



## BakeMyFish

RPMDAD said:


> Wow this thread is a blast from the past, and a test for long term memory.
> Lived in Northbridge apartments inoxon hill and then Birchwood City, attended Potomac Sr. High School graduated 1970. Worked at Jr. Hot Shoppes in Marlow Hghts. and Montgomery Ward Iverson Mall. Remember, steak in a sack, worked as a lifeguard at some apts. right behind Marlow Hghts Shopping Center for a couple of years. Lived foer a while in suitland right off Pa ave./Rte 4. Have been to the village barn, remember the Red Barn. Worked at Lafayette Radioo Electronics for a while. and remember float and smoke, by marlow hghts shopping center.
> Dated a girl who went to Lareine ?? in suitland. Remember China Sea, Quonset Hut, 51 club, Remember a little place right across the street from dennis grove apts Roma Inn, many a beer and pizza there.



Wow!  You mention so many things I know.  There is a website devoted to Marlow Heights during that time Marlow Heights 60s and 70s  You should check it out.  I mention some of that stuff on my Blog Boomer Twilight.  The Quonset Hut.  Didn't Blaze Starr dance there?  She lives in my area, now.


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> Maybe you were just "overated" as a pitcher....
> 
> Sorry, I had to say it because I'm the one who stole your Peters jacket



No apology necessary.  Turned out I was a better hitter than pitcher.  Of course, the guy who was playing 1st base was a little pissed I took his place.   But, at my age now, I'm not sure I could even see the ball to hit it. :shrug:


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> Maybe you were just "overated" as a pitcher....
> 
> Sorry, I had to say it because I'm the one who stole your Peters jacket



I hope the Peters jacket fit.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> I hope the Peters jacket fit.



Damn.... he mooned me 

In that case......


----------



## Bubbaj47

BakeMyFish said:


> The Quonset Hut.  Didn't Blaze Starr dance there?  She lives in my area, now.



I saw her dance at the old Gaiety Burlesque on 14th St. in D.C.  Those were the days. Good burlescue comedy and good looking girls most of the time.


----------



## MJ

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Berkeley St/Easton St. side of 27th ave or the Keating St/Olson St. side of 27th. ?


 
Keating/Olson... on the corner of Kenton. 

We moved out when I was 6. My Mom and I took a walk down to the Rec center and there was a black dude sleeping in the doorway. Next thing I knew we were moving to Charles County.


----------



## MJ

BakeMyFish said:


> McNamara, McNamara!! Slowly I turned . . . . . . That school ruined my high school pitching career. They were lousy, and supposed to be a pushover so the coach let me pitch the game, because the #1 pitcher was being save for the game against Surratsville (our biggest rival). Those punks at McNamara smacked the ball all over the field, and I was switched to 1st base for the rest of the season.


 
I was the only one out of 7 that didn't end up at Catholic school. 

Sorry 'bout your baseball career.


----------



## BakeMyFish

MJ said:


> I was the only one out of 7 that didn't end up at Catholic school.
> 
> Sorry 'bout your baseball career.



You are the lucky one.


----------



## ItalianScallion

MJ said:


> 27th Ave., representin'  My brother Steve worked at Lafayette for a bit in the 70's.  Three of my brothers went to McNamara....Steve, Joe and Tom C.





MJ said:


> Keating/Olson... on the corner of Kenton.
> We moved out when I was 6. My Mom and I took a walk down to the Rec center and there was a black dude sleeping in the doorway. Next thing I knew we were moving to Charles County.


You must be Me-Me? Our houses joined in the middle. Wow, small world!


----------



## MJ

ItalianScallion said:


> You must be Me-Me? Our houses joined in the middle. Wow, small world!


 
HA! That was us.  

You're thinking of my oldest sister. I was the youngest, the adorable one pushing the baby carriage around the neighborhood.


----------



## ItalianScallion

MJ said:


> HA! That was us.
> 
> You're thinking of my oldest sister. I was the youngest, the adorable one pushing the baby carriage around the neighborhood.



Marie, Carol & Polly, correct? I assumed by the "MJ" you were Marie.
I don't think you knew me because you were just a baby when your parents moved out. How'd you end up in So MD? What area are you in and what do you do for a living?


----------



## MJ

ItalianScallion said:


> Marie, Carol & Polly, correct? I assumed by the "MJ" you were Marie.
> I don't think you knew me because you were just a baby when your parents moved out. How'd you end up in So MD? What area are you in and what do you do for a living?


 
MJ is a shortend version of a former screen name. We moved to Waldorf and then I got married ended up in Calvert in '90.


----------



## BakeMyFish

There was a really good bakery in the shopping center on Iverson Street.  Not in Iverson Mall, but the small shopping center.  What was the name of that bakery?  I bought pastries there quite a bit, but I just can't remember the name.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> There was a really good bakery in the shopping center on Iverson Street.  Not in Iverson Mall, but the small shopping center.  What was the name of that bakery?  I bought pastries there quite a bit, but I just can't remember the name.



I remember that place, but can't remember the name either.  I guess because my parents were more inclined to go to Stevenson's Bakery there in Anacostia.  I remember as a kid that they had the best sugar cookies.  My absolute favorite bakery was Wall's where they made the very best German Chocolate cake and Oatmeal Raisin cookies.

I know they made excellent Eclairs too, but I've never cared for them.


----------



## BakeMyFish

JimW711 said:


> I remember that place, but can't remember the name either.  I guess because my parents were more inclined to go to Stevenson's Bakery there in Anacostia.  I remember as a kid that they had the best sugar cookies.  My absolute favorite bakery was Wall's where they made the very best German Chocolate cake and Oatmeal Raisin cookies.
> 
> I know they made excellent Eclairs too, but I've never cared for them.



The Wigwam in Waldorf?  Their chocolate eclairs were unbelievable.


----------



## JimW711

BakeMyFish said:


> The Wigwam in Waldorf?  Their chocolate eclairs were unbelievable.



Yeah... Wall's Bakery was located at the old WigWam place and they had eclairs that were well know not to just this region.  They made fantastic donuts, cookies, cakes, and pies.  I miss them as much as I miss the Roy Rogers in LaPlata.....


----------



## mitzi

BakeMyFish said:


> There was a really good bakery in the shopping center on Iverson Street.  Not in Iverson Mall, but the small shopping center.  What was the name of that bakery?  I bought pastries there quite a bit, but I just can't remember the name.



Nancy's?? I could be wrong, Nancy's could have been somewhere else in the area.


----------



## ynot

*John and Nancy's Bakery?*



JimW711 said:


> I remember that place, but can't remember the name either.  I guess because my parents were more inclined to go to Stevenson's Bakery there in Anacostia.  I remember as a kid that they had the best sugar cookies.  My absolute favorite bakery was Wall's where they made the very best German Chocolate cake and Oatmeal Raisin cookies.
> 
> I know they made excellent Eclairs too, but I've never cared for them.



John and Nancy's?  They were located in the same shopping center that Giovanni's was.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

mitzi said:


> Nancy's?? I could be wrong, Nancy's could have been somewhere else in the area.



Nancy's is the the correct answer, and it may have been named Ann's at one time. My family went in there every Saturday for years and years to get sandwich rolls, we always had hamburgers on Saturday, the old fashion way with ground round usually from Fleshmens Village, make your own patties instead of frozen pre packed burgers of today, and always cooked in the frying pan not on a grill.


----------



## BakeMyFish

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Nancy's is the the correct answer, and it may have been named Ann's at one time. My family went in there every Saturday for years and years to get sandwich rolls, we always had hamburgers on Saturday, the old fashion way with ground round usually from Fleshmens Village, make your own patties instead of frozen pre packed burgers of today, and always cooked in the frying pan not on a grill.



My recollection is John and Nancy's, but I could be wrong.  But, I hear you on the burgers.  My wife works at a butcher shop, and the best burgers are hand made.  Ground round.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Does anyone remember when Gene Barry came to Hillcrest Hts shopping center in the early 1960's? He was my favorite western character when I was a kid (Bat Masterson). (Of course I was only about 8 or 9 too).


----------



## BakeMyFish

ItalianScallion said:


> Does anyone remember when Gene Barry came to Hillcrest Hts shopping center in the early 1960's? He was my favorite western character when I was a kid (Bat Masterson). (Of course I was only about 8 or 9 too).



His other show, Burke's Law, was pretty good, too.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BakeMyFish said:


> My recollection is John and Nancy's, but I could be wrong.  But, I hear you on the burgers.  My wife works at a butcher shop, and the best burgers are hand made.  Ground round.



 I think your right, John and Nancys.


----------



## ItalianScallion

BakeMyFish said:


> His other show, Burke's Law, was pretty good, too.


Yep! My parents had a picture of him when he came there but I can't find it today. Maybe my brother has it.
Hillcrest Hts also brought Santa Clause in by helicopter every year for a long while. It was a great time and a great sense of community closeness. Sadly, they don't do that kind of stuff anymore. No one ever worried about crime there and no police were needed, even when Gene Barry came. What happened?? Better yet, why did we let it happen?


----------



## greyhound

BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?



Downtown Bowensville


----------



## greyhound

JimW711 said:


> Yeah... Wall's Bakery was located at the old WigWam place and they had eclairs that were well know not to just this region.  They made fantastic donuts, cookies, cakes, and pies.  I miss them as much as I miss the Roy Rogers in LaPlata.....



I remember the Wigwam before it was Wall's Bakery. Does anyone remember Gino's in Shoppers World shopping center.


----------



## BakeMyFish

ItalianScallion said:


> Yep! My parents had a picture of him when he came there but I can't find it today. Maybe my brother has it.
> Hillcrest Hts also brought Santa Clause in by helicopter every year for a long while. It was a great time and a great sense of community closeness. Sadly, they don't do that kind of stuff anymore. No one ever worried about crime there and no police were needed, even when Gene Barry came. What happened?? Better yet, why did we let it happen?



It started with Blockbusting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, everyone got frightened and moved away.  The deomgraphics changed, and we have what we have now.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

greyhound said:


> I remember the Wigwam before it was Wall's Bakery. Does anyone remember Gino's in Shoppers World shopping center.



Sure do, then it became a Roy Rogers, how about Burger Chef, by the drive-in movie theater, I think after Burger Chef which they tore down Bob's Big Boy came and went, building tore down again and now Denny's sits there.


----------



## JimW711

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Sure do, then it became a Roy Rogers, how about Burger Chef, by the drive-in movie theater, I think after Burger Chef which they tore down Bob's Big Boy came and went, building tore down again and now Denny's sits there.



My father was a big time GS'r back in the late 60's working for NSA.  He was always taking us out to eat at least once a week if he wasn't traveling.  We always came to Charles County and would eat at Smitty's, the Stables, or the Southern restaurants in Bryan's Road.

My mom had a passion for the Filet Mignon that was served at Jean's Las Vegas restaurant in Waldorf.  It used to be next to Raley's furniture in Waldorf.  There's a use car place there now.  And the biggest thing was that all these places allowed them to play the slot machines.


----------



## BakeMyFish

I always enjoyed the beaches on the Chesapeake before everyone went to Ocean City; North Beach, Mayo, Beverly, Chesapeake, Bay Ridge, etc.  They were all fun.  There were nets to keep out the jelly fish, and the water was calmer, so you could spend more time in the water without being tossed around so much.  Of course the boardwalks weren't anything like Ocean City, but for a kid they were great.  I always liked coming home with that smell of the beach.


----------



## Old Timer

greyhound said:


> I remember the Wigwam before it was Wall's Bakery. Does anyone remember Gino's in Shoppers World shopping center.



Walls was on Old Washington Road before it moved to the Wigwam.  My father used to take me there every Sunday to pick up donuts.  It was about where Cheseldine's is now.  Tri-County Federal Savings and Loan (now Community Bank) was in a tiny little building across the road from there.

Who could forget the Gino Giant - the sauce was much better than a Big Mac's sauce!  My sister worked at the Burger King when it first opened - she kept me supplied with colorful little plastic tubes that went over the spokes on my bicycle.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Old Timer said:


> Walls was on Old Washington Road before it moved to the Wigwam.  My father used to take me there every Sunday to pick up donuts.  It was about where Cheseldine's is now.  Tri-County Federal Savings and Loan (now Community Bank) was in a tiny little building across the road from there.
> 
> Who could forget the Gino Giant - the sauce was much better than a Big Mac's sauce!  My sister worked at the Burger King when it first opened - she kept me supplied with colorful little plastic tubes that went over the spokes on my bicycle.



Here's a link Gino's Hamburgers from my Blog.  There are links to other sites, like Burger Chef, Red Barn, Little Tavern, White Tower, Howard Johnson's, etc.  Just click on the pictures in the side bar if you visit.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

BakeMyFish said:


> I always enjoyed the beaches on the Chesapeake before everyone went to Ocean City; North Beach, Mayo, Beverly, Chesapeake, Bay Ridge, etc.  They were all fun.  There were nets to keep out the jelly fish, and the water was calmer, so you could spend more time in the water without being tossed around so much.  Of course the boardwalks weren't anything like Ocean City, but for a kid they were great.  I always liked coming home with that smell of the beach.



 Spent many a weekend at one of the above mentioned beaches, Mom loved going to the beach.  I remember when Bay Ridge put the pool in, people would get there early so they could get a picnic table up on the wooded hiilside.   I remember Beverely Beach because of the game arcade where you could, put your nickels and dimes onto the various machines and try to get a prize.
 After several of the above beaches started to decline Breezy Point Beach became one of our families favorite.  I remember finally being old enough to play the slots at Breezy and then the next year slots were banned, only got to play them for less then a year.
 Coming from Hillcrest it seemed to take hours to get to the bay beaches. back in the days, most roads were single lane back then.


----------



## SeptemberLady

farmcats said:


> Salad Bowl under the liquor store in District Heights across from DHVFD.
> Clinton Inn Yep!!
> How about Sam's Crabhouse in Clinton.




Yes, I and friends use to go to Sam's frequently.   Didn't they also have a bar and dance area, with a band?  I sort of remember there was bands there at night.  This was back in the late 70's?

I worked briefly at Clinton Inn part-time, with a co-worker (Jackie) from a full-time job.  She convinced me that I would make great tips waitressing.  I think I could only handle it for a couple of nights...wasn't for me.  Those were the days!!


----------



## ItalianScallion

SeptemberLady said:


> Yes, I and friends use to go to Sam's frequently.   Didn't they also have a bar and dance area, with a band?  I sort of remember there was bands there at night.  This was back in the late 70's?



Sam Genua, another Uncle in ma familia! Did you know Sam? Boy those Italians had it all back then, eh? Barber shops, crab houses, deli's, what's next?


----------



## vegmom

BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?



Where did you live in District Heights/Forestville? 

Both of my parents grew up there and I lived there with my grandmother until we moved here 20 years ago.


----------



## vegmom

Nupe2 said:


> 60s in DC.  Our Lady Queen of Peace Elementary School and Graduated from Bishop McNamara in '72.  Go Mustangs!



You graduated with my dad then.


----------



## vegmom

BakeMyFish said:


> I drove a cab in Marlow Heights when I was going to college.  Loved Steak in a Sack.



My cousin's ex mother in law worked there forever.


----------



## vegmom

otter said:


> Who remembers Oakland Inn?



Is that the place over near Lowery Medical Center? 

We used to eat there all the time.

Edit: oops, that was the Shady Oak I was thinking about.

I'm remembering the long vinyl covered benches and plexiglass partitions at Lowery. My gradmother had to get allergy shots and the wait was always forever.......


----------



## vegmom

BakeMyFish said:


> My sister Graduated from Suitland in 1972.  Did you know Jackie Lambert?  I graduated from Central in 68.  Did you know Billy Winters?



Your sister would have graduated with my mother then. 

This thread proves what a small world it really is.

Billie Winters- did he live over on Roslyn Ave ? We lived next door to some Winters.


----------



## vegmom

papoose said:


> was the Zayre's in Allentown Mall?  I seem to recall a Chesapeake Bay Seafood House and something else across from it. Another food place but I cannot remember the name of it.



I remember shopping at that Zayres and Bradlees on Allentown Road growing up. We also got groceries at Cooks/Magruders and ate at the Bob's Big Boy. 

I think the Andrews Manor movie theater was turned into an autoparts store. I still hit thrift stores up around that area.


----------



## BakeMyFish

vegmom said:


> Your sister would have graduated with my mother then.
> 
> This thread proves what a small world it really is.
> 
> Billie Winters- did he live over on Roslyn Ave ? We lived next door to some Winters.



I'm not sure where Billy Winters lived.  I knew him from sports and knew he went to and played for Suitland.

My sister's name is Gwendy Phillips, maybe your Mom knew her.  I think she was a cheerleader, but when she was going to High School, I was in the service.  Gwendy is a Warrant Officer in the Army.  She's married to a serious golfer and lives in NC now, near Ft. Bragg.


----------



## BakeMyFish

vegmom said:


> Where did you live in District Heights/Forestville?
> 
> Both of my parents grew up there and I lived there with my grandmother until we moved here 20 years ago.



In District Heights we lived in the apartments that are now called Valleybrook, but I was only about 5 then.  Then when I came back from the service my wife and kids and I lived with my parents in Surrey Square for a short time before we moved to Suitland.


----------



## ynot

ItalianScallion said:


> Sam Genua, another Uncle in ma familia! Did you know Sam? Boy those Italians had it all back then, eh? Barber shops, crab houses, deli's, what's next?



Sam Habib owned Sam's Crabhouse in Clinton.


----------



## ItalianScallion

ynot said:


> Sam Habib owned Sam's Crabhouse in Clinton.


He was a family friend of our family too. Did you know Vito, Busty or Sam Genua? They were involved in the running of the place for a while. I think it was before Habib was there if I remember correctly.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ItalianScallion said:


> He was a family friend of our family too. Did you know Vito, Busty or Sam Genua? They were involved in the running of the place for a while. I think it was before Habib was there if I remember correctly.



I knew Phil.


----------



## ynot

ItalianScallion said:


> He was a family friend of our family too. Did you know Vito, Busty or Sam Genua? They were involved in the running of the place for a while. I think it was before Habib was there if I remember correctly.



I was and still am very good friends with his niece Louise.


----------



## marric40

Anyone else remember Marshal Hall / riding on the Wilson line?


----------



## belvak

marric40 said:


> Anyone else remember Marshal Hall / riding on the Wilson line?



Oh yeah!! And we always stopped at Lyle's Steakhouse on the way home.


----------



## JimW711

belvak said:


> Oh yeah!! And we always stopped at Lyle's Steakhouse on the way home.



My parents used to go to Lyle's Steak House to eat many times, even though they liked going to Charles County to play the slot machines.

Lyle DeWeese turned the restaurant over to his son who promptly ran it into the ground.  After the restaurant was forced to close, Lyle ended up working for Pepco at the Chalk Point Generating station.  He passed away a few years ago.  He was a really nice guy.


----------



## ItalianScallion

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> I knew Phil.


Did you know the older one (my Uncle) or the younger one (my cousin)? The older one died in the early 1990's and the younger one lives in Waldorf still.


ynot said:


> I was and still am very good friends with his niece Louise.


I'm not sure I know her but this happens sometimes.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

ItalianScallion said:


> Did you know the older one (my Uncle) or the younger one (my cousin)? The older one died in the early 1990's and the younger one lives in Waldorf still.
> 
> I'm not sure I know her but this happens sometimes.



Must be the younger one around 58, my brother played ball with him for a number of years, Silver Hill Boys Club and at Potomac..


----------



## BakeMyFish

marric40 said:


> Anyone else remember Marshal Hall / riding on the Wilson line?



Oh, man.  Marshall Hall.  Yeah, I remember it.  Glen Echo, too.  GLENECHO And Gwynn Oak Park in Baltimore.  Great Amusement Parks, even if they were small in comparison to places like King's Dominion.  Here's a link to a bunch of old Amusement Parks Parks in Baltimore Maryland Bay Shore Park , Carlins, Clifton, Druid Hill , Electric Park, Gwynn Oak


----------



## Dupontster

marric40 said:


> Anyone else remember Marshal Hall / riding on the Wilson line?



It's a wonder I have any teeth at all....I used to stay on those bumper cars at Marshall Hall....Loved them....Remember the skating rink at Chapel Point?  I made many a lap there too...


----------



## BakeMyFish

Dupontster said:


> It's a wonder I have any teeth at all....I used to stay on those bumper cars at Marshall Hall....Loved them....Remember the skating rink at Chapel Point?  I made many a lap there too...



No matter what park I went to, I always spent a lot of time on the bumper cars.  My wife and I went to the MD State Fair last week, and before we left I joked with her I was going to ride the bumper cars.  Of course, they didn't have any.


----------



## RPMDAD

BakeMyFish said:


> Oh, man.  Marshall Hall.  Yeah, I remember it.  Glen Echo, too.  GLENECHO And Gwynn Oak Park in Baltimore.  Great Amusement Parks, even if they were small in comparison to places like King's Dominion.  Here's a link to a bunch of old Amusement Parks Parks in Baltimore Maryland Bay Shore Park , Carlins, Clifton, Druid Hill , Electric Park, Gwynn Oak



Definitely remember Glen Echo, Marshall Haal, Wilson Liner, and the old park that used to be around the ROD'nReel. Also lived in Surrey Square Apts. back in the early 70's.


----------



## BakeMyFish

RPMDAD said:


> Definitely remember Glen Echo, Marshall Haal, Wilson Liner, and the old park that used to be around the ROD'nReel. Also lived in Surrey Square Apts. back in the early 70's.



I lived in Surrey Square with my parents for about 3 months from Feb - May 1973 after my discharge.  Then  we got our own place in Suitland at Imperial Gardens.


----------



## BakeMyFish

*Drive-In Movies*

Check out this link Drive-ins.com - Drive-In Theater Search to Drive-in movie theaters in Maryland.  You'll recognize some in Southern Maryland.


----------



## BakeMyFish

camily said:


> My parents owned the Sunoco station on Suitland Rd. (across from the 7-11) for years.
> Dad graduated Suitland high in '69 and mom went to St. Cecilia's. Most of our boy cousins went to McNamara.



I was in the Coral Hills Area today and went by and snapped this picture with my cell phone camera.  It's the place I was talking about way back when this thread was going.

Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## BakeMyFish

Bay_Kat said:


> I don't think so.



It wasn't Oakland Inn I was thinking of, it was Shady Oak Inn.  I snapped this picture today.


----------



## BakeMyFish

*Duckpin Bowling*

Whatever happened to Duckpin Bowling? Does it still exist in Southern Maryland? Where can I go to bowl?  I used to bowl at Parkland, Marlow Heights and Suitland.  Is it still around?


----------



## greyhound

BakeMyFish said:


> I always enjoyed the beaches on the Chesapeake before everyone went to Ocean City; *North Beach*, Mayo, Beverly, Chesapeake, Bay Ridge, etc.  They were all fun.  There were nets to keep out the jelly fish, and the water was calmer, so you could spend more time in the water without being tossed around so much.  Of course the boardwalks weren't anything like Ocean City, but for a kid they were great.  I always liked coming home with that smell of the beach.



Do you remember Uncle Billy's and The Reef?


----------



## lam2

Moved to Maryland in 1970, went to Morningside Elementary, Benjamin Foulois and Central High School.

I did not wear Banlon and Chucks but my sister did.

Love those duckpins.


----------



## nana

buttercupp said:


> OMG. I went to Surrattsville Junior/High. I lived just behind the Junior High School. I not 29, but I would like to be.





Grew up in Clinton too! One year at Gwynn Park and graduated a junior from Surrattsville in 80'


----------



## Pezfreak

lam2 said:


> Moved to Maryland in 1970, went to Morningside Elementary, Benjamin Foulois and Central High School.



Same here. My first job was at the tastee freeze. Anyone remember the dances at the VFW on suitland rd in the 70's and 80's? 
The old G.I. market that later became Highs is now a red octopus tattoo shop owned by my aunt.
Bought my first 6pack at the house of Lee behind memco.. of course I was old enough

Moved to calvert in 89 to start a family.


----------



## JimW711

nana said:


> Grew up in Clinton too! One year at Gwynn Park and graduated a junior from Surrattsville in 80'



you youngin you.....


----------



## lam2

Pezfreak said:


> Same here. My first job was at the tastee freeze. Anyone remember the dances at the VFW on suitland rd in the 70's and 80's?
> The old G.I. market that later became Highs is now a red octopus tattoo shop owned by my aunt.
> Bought my first 6pack at the house of Lee behind memco.. of course I was old enough
> 
> Moved to calvert in 89 to start a family.




I remember the dances, I went to one or two.  Spent many a dollar at the GI Market and Highs.

I think everyone bought their beer at House of Lee, of course I was of age too. 

I lived in Forest Village Apartments off of Forestville Road.  So we used to walk to Morningside through the woods by Foulois.  

Remember the Village Barn?


----------



## Pezfreak

lam2 said:


> Remember the Village Barn?


Sure do. Didnt it burn down? 
Did you ever sleigh ride on suitland parkway? 'bout got killed but went back for more


----------



## clevalley

nana said:


> Grew up in Clinton too! One year at Gwynn Park and *graduated a junior *from Surrattsville in 80'



You got all your credits as a junior?

If you graduated in '80 from Ratts'Ville, you might know Hoover...


----------



## nana

JimW711 said:


> you youngin you.....




Love you too


----------



## nana

clevalley said:


> You got all your credits as a junior?
> 
> If you graduated in '80 from Ratts'Ville, you might know Hoover...




Yes didn't want to be there so I took my english in the summer and graduated early then got married and the rest is history. PM me with Hoovers real name and I will let you know 

Everyone knew husbands family and favorite hang out at the time was McDee's we had all the Chevelle's


----------



## lam2

Pezfreak said:


> Sure do. Didnt it burn down?
> Did you ever sleigh ride on suitland parkway? 'bout got killed but went back for more



Yep, used to sleigh ride on Suitland Parkway, my sister and I were just talking about that the other day. We could just walk over there.

Village Barn did burn down.  My friends mom used to work there, so we used to go when she was working.  I even worked as a short order cook there on weekends for a few months.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

clevalley said:


> You got all your credits as a junior?
> 
> If you graduated in '80 from Ratts'Ville, you might know Hoover...



Damn you all are youngin's.


----------



## nana

clevalley said:


> You got all your credits as a junior?
> 
> If you graduated in '80 from Ratts'Ville, you might know Hoover...




Ok so now I have one old friend on here how many others went to Surrattsville around the early 80's lived in Crestview or the surrounding area?????


----------



## nana

atrusomder said:


> heck I wasn't born yet, but my parents grew up on piscataway road, across from the airfield




You must be a Miller then????


----------



## Ray

Pezfreak and Lam2.

I lived in morningside from 1974 - 1978 and attended Morningside Elementary.  I remember biking up to the G.I. market for candy bars.  I used to fly kites off the hill along suitland parkway. 

A buddy and me used to damm up Henson Creek and make wading pools in the summertime.


----------



## lam2

Ray said:


> Pezfreak and Lam2.
> 
> I lived in morningside from 1974 - 1978 and attended Morningside Elementary.  I remember biking up to the G.I. market for candy bars.  I used to fly kites off the hill along suitland parkway.
> 
> A buddy and me used to damm up Henson Creek and make wading pools in the summertime.




I only attended part of the 6th grade at Morningside Elementary, that was in 1970.  Then went to Benjamin Foulois... then on to Central, I graduated in 1978.

Lots of my friends lived in Morningside.


----------



## buttercupp

lam2 said:


> I only attended part of the 6th grade at Morningside Elementary, that was in 1970.  Then went to Benjamin Foulois... then on to Central, I graduated in 1978.
> 
> Lots of my friends lived in Morningside.



Did you know any of the Beatons, that lived in Morningside?


----------



## lam2

buttercupp said:


> Did you know any of the Beatons, that lived in Morningside?



No, but the name sounds familiar.


----------



## BakeMyFish

lam2 said:


> Moved to Maryland in 1970, went to Morningside Elementary, Benjamin Foulois and Central High School.
> 
> I did not wear Banlon and Chucks but my sister did.
> 
> Love those duckpins.




Central?  Cool.  You're younger than me, but I loved going there.  We always had a good baseball and football team.  Basketball was coming around when I graduated.


----------



## FlipperDeHead

BakeMyFish said:


> Where did you live in the 60s?  I grew up in capitol Heights.  Went to Central High School.  Lived in Suitland, District Heights, Forestville.  Did you wear Banlon shirts and Chucks?



I grew up in Temple Hills.  Graduated from Crossland in 1978.  Bowled duckpins at Marlow Fair Lanes.


----------



## BakeMyFish

When you were kids, did your parents cook fresh turkeys?  Were frozen turkeys even available in the 50s and early 60s?


----------



## Mikethomasfwf

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> Wasn't in SoMd.  good ole PG County, Hillcrest Hgts.


----------



## Bird Dog

No....that was DC


----------



## Mikethomasfwf

BakeMyFish said:


> I drove a cab in Marlow Heights when I was going to college.  Loved Steak in a Sack.





otter said:


> DuVal, 71...Went to the zoo quite a bit and knew all the folks there, of course we had to share our Colt 45s.





BakeMyFish said:


> I drove a cab in Marlow Heights when I was going to college.  Loved Steak in a Sack.


----------



## Mikethomasfwf

JimW711 said:


> *Soft ice cream??????*
> 
> how about *Hovermales* off Rte. 210 right there by that dive bar Mac & Jim's?  It used to be called Sunnybrook back in the blood & guts days.  That place still serves the best soft ice cream cone, and the banana splits are off the hook.


Sunnybrook? My dad owned that place in late 60's


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Mikethomasfwf

No not me but had a jersey of his I'd wear to school


----------



## Monello

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 143331


Dude was a fumble machine.  He dropped the ball at least every other game when he played in DC.


----------



## itsbob

MrX said:


> I was homeless...but only cause i wasnt born yet.


No womb at the Inn??


----------



## Mikethomasfwf

Monello said:


> Dude was a fumble machine.  He dropped the ball at least every other game when he played in DC.


Yeah I remember but I was a kid and thought it was cool to have a skins jersey with my name on it.


----------



## Monello

Mikethomasfwf said:


> Yeah I remember but I was a kid and thought it was cool to have a skins jersey with my name on it.


No doubt.


----------



## ole gal

Old Timer said:


> That's where we always went for special occassions.  I remember getting my first steak there!  My mother wanted me to share hers, but the neighbor said I could get my own.  I think my mother kicked her leg hard enough to bruise it!  For a while a place in La Plata (I think it was called Papillon's at the time - Johnny Boys now) served Oakland Inn style meals.  I finally learned how to make the carrots they used to make!
> 
> I grew up in Waldorf, going to Iverson Mall was a big deal because Waldorf didn't have anywhere to shop then.  I have one of those Santa in the trailer pictures too!
> 
> My brothers went to Bishop McNamara, so I spent a lot of time up near Penn Mar (Horn & Horn, Kresgees (sp?) and JC Penny) when my mother drove the carpool.


I also used to make the Oakland Inn carrots but have lost my recipe, if you still have it would be kind enough to share? I too lived in LaPlata and remember Pappilions (sp). Such a sad story for that family! Knew Johnny well! No could beat the Oakland Inns Fried Chicken. Do you remember Pat Penny's BBQ, I stll make his sauce.


----------



## PJay

ole gal said:


> I also used to make the Oakland Inn carrots but have lost my recipe, if you still have it would be kind enough to share? I too lived in LaPlata and remember Pappilions (sp). Such a sad story for that family! Knew Johnny well! No could beat the Oakland Inns Fried Chicken. Do you remember Pat Penny's BBQ, I stll make his sauce.


Would you be kind enough to share sauce recipe?


----------



## ole gal

PJay said:


> Would you be kind enough to


----------



## ole gal

PJay said:


> Would you be kind enough to share sauce recipe?


Hi PJay, I really dont use a recipe, but here are the ingredients: Bottle of store brand ketchup (dont use Heinz), sugar, white vinegar, sage and very small amount of liquid smoke. Cook on stove until well melded. The sage give the unique Pat Penny flavor and spice, I tend to use a lot of it. I usually make mine with 3 - 64 ounce bottles of ketchup,  but you can start with a smaller batch. It keeps a very long time refrigerated.


----------



## PJay

ole gal said:


> Hi PJay, I really dont use a recipe, but here are the ingredients: Bottle of store brand ketchup (dont use Heinz), sugar, white vinegar, sage and very small amount of liquid smoke. Cook on stove until well melded. The sage give the unique Pat Penny flavor and spice, I tend to use a lot of it. I usually make mine with 3 - 64 ounce bottles of ketchup,  but you can start with a smaller batch. It keeps a very long time refrigerated.



Hi! It's a Christmas Miracle! You have no idea what this will mean to the person will be giving your recipe to. He always tells me how much he loved the ribs there and that sauce. I know nothing about that special place. He tried to find the recipe, but no luck and no one would share it with him.
Thank you so much! 

Just so you know, haven't seen Old Timer on the forum lately. This thread was made 2008. I hope he still around and shares the carrot recipe with you.


----------



## ole gal

PJay said:


> Hi! It's a Christmas Miracle! You have no idea what this will mean to the person will be giving your recipe to. He always tells me how much he loved the ribs there and that sauce. I know nothing about that special place. He tried to find the recipe, but no luck and no one would share it with him.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Just so you know, haven't seen Old Timer on the forum lately. This thread was made 2008. I hope he still around and shares the carrot recipe with you.


You got me thinking about this sauce and giving you my recipe. I haven`t made it in a long time, so I`m making some right now! I missed a couple ingredients, but I measured what I`ve done. The ingredients were confirmed by Sadie, one of the last cooks for Pat. 64 oz cheap ketchup, 1 Cup white vinegar, 1 Cup sugar, 3 Tablespoons +  Sage, about 8 drops liquid smoke, 2 Teaspoons salt & 2 Tablespoons Worchestershire sauce. Merry Christmas and tell your friend I hope it fits the bill!


----------



## ole gal

PJay said:


> Hi! It's a Christmas Miracle! You have no idea what this will mean to the person will be giving your recipe to. He always tells me how much he loved the ribs there and that sauce. I know nothing about that special place. He tried to find the recipe, but no luck and no one would share it with him.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Just so you know, haven't seen Old Timer on the forum lately. This thread was made 2008. I hope he still around and shares the carrot recipe with you.


I saw that Old Timer was a very old post and thought I would not get a response. Pray he is well. I did find a recipe online that I think will work.


----------



## PJay

ole gal said:


> You got me thinking about this sauce and giving you my recipe. I haven`t made it in a long time, so I`m making some right now! I missed a couple ingredients, but I measured what I`ve done. The ingredients were confirmed by Sadie, one of the last cooks for Pat. 64 oz cheap ketchup, 1 Cup white vinegar, 1 Cup sugar, 3 Tablespoons +  Sage, about 8 drops liquid smoke, 2 Teaspoons salt & 2 Tablespoons Worchestershire sauce. Merry Christmas and tell your friend I hope it fits the bill!


You're a sweet lady. Thank you! 

I wanted to learn more about the place, look what I found:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/lifestyle/food/1986/05/21/getting-down-to-basic-barbecue/f75d8a21-638d-41c9-ad29-e3c516a16ca9/
		


I really appreciate you.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## PJay

ole gal said:


> I saw that Old Timer was a very old post and thought I would not get a response. *Pray he is well.* I did find a recipe online that I think will work.


----------



## Monello

PJay said:


> You're a sweet lady. Thank you!
> 
> I wanted to learn more about the place, look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/lifestyle/food/1986/05/21/getting-down-to-basic-barbecue/f75d8a21-638d-41c9-ad29-e3c516a16ca9/
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate you.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


When I was stationed in Jacksonville, we ended up at Andrews quite a few times.  1 of the crew members would drag us to a bbq joint in Charles county.  It was an old garage just off route 5.  This was in the late 1980s.  When I moved to that area in 1998, I couldn't locate this place.  I had a rough idea of where it was.  But my memory of the place after only going there twice a decade before was spotty.

I'm glad you found an ancient article about local barbecue joints.  I think this is the beauty of the internet.  Not using it to argue politics with complete strangers.


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> I think this is the beauty of the internet.  Not using it to argue politics with complete strangers.


Well I think yr just completely wrong about that.


----------



## Kyle

I heard the Internet was for Porn.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> I heard the Internet was for Porn.


Whut, it isn't?!


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> I heard the Internet was for Porn.


"was" ???


----------



## PJay

Monello said:


> When I was stationed in Jacksonville, we ended up at Andrews quite a few times.  1 of the crew members would drag us to a bbq joint in Charles county.  It was an old garage just off route 5.  This was in the late 1980s.  When I moved to that area in 1998, I couldn't locate this place.  I had a rough idea of where it was.  But my memory of the place after only going there twice a decade before was spotty.
> 
> I'm glad you found an ancient article about local barbecue joints.  I think this is the beauty of the internet.  Not using it to argue politics with complete strangers.


You're a good man. I see why Vrai likes you 

You're right. Arguing is a complete waste of time. Life is short and there are better things to do.


----------



## Monello

PJay said:


> You're a good man. I see why Vrai likes you


You misspelled tolerates.


----------



## PJay




----------



## Gilligan

GregV814 said:


> Did you know that the "Forums" of old Roman days was actually a Comedy Club open mike....
> 
> Yeah, it had good intentions with smart fellers spouting laughable philosophical stuff like liberal Democratics, but once people excused themselves to use the masturbatory, the jokes were unleashed. "Sheckythomopulus" an Israelite with flashy togas, had quips like "take my wench, please"... He would note fat men taking either too long or not long enough to accomplish the task at hand and make commentary. The crowds roared. His sidekick was a simpleton named "Hemiopolus", a dolt....
> 
> Bet you didnt know that.


before my time. But glad you liked it.


----------



## mitzi

Monello said:


> When I was stationed in Jacksonville, we ended up at Andrews quite a few times.  1 of the crew members would drag us to a bbq joint in Charles county.  It was an old garage just off route 5.  This was in the late 1980s.  When I moved to that area in 1998, I couldn't locate this place.  I had a rough idea of where it was.  But my memory of the place after only going there twice a decade before was spotty.
> 
> I'm glad you found an ancient article about local barbecue joints.  I think this is the beauty of the internet.  Not using it to argue politics with complete strangers.


There was a place around that time on Old Washington Road. Just a shack but the best ribs. I can't remember the name. Randy's in Hughesville was always good.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Kyle said:


> I heard the Internet was for Porn.


There is porn on the internet?  This is the first I am hearing about this.


----------

